# Questa proprietà non spende, accettiamolo e basta



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

Cari colleghi milanisti.

Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.

Possiamo solo sperare che appena c'è sto benedetto stadio, ovvero mai, questi di Eddiot spariscano.. ma anche in quel caso ATTENZIONE non fatevi le mutande croccanti, potrebbe venire l'ennesimo fondo con l'intenzione di sistemare i conti già sistemati. Vabbè non mi piace parlare di futuro che potrebbe pure colpirci un meteorite domani.. 

Tengo anche a "ringraziare" allenatore e squadra che in questo anno/due anni, grazie alla modalità Kaioken, ci hanno fatto assaporare il profumo dello scudetto. Non spappatevi lo stomaco da qui a fine stagione, godetevi le partite per quello che valgono e non ha neppure senso prendersela con i giocatori che hanno dei limiti ma più di tanto non possono superarli.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


bravo, c'è poco da prendersela con la proprietà. sono questi e basta.
io spero solo in un salto di qualità dirigenziale che ci faccia crescere velocemente, mentre ora ho l'impressione che dopo un paio di anni buoni stiamo regredendo.
i perchè per come la vedo io li ho già spiegati quindi evito, ma proviamo a guardare a 2-3 anni avanti invece che al solito farlocco 2o posto attuale.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


"Sono aumentati i costi dell'energia e del gas, faremo qualche economia nei prossimi anni. E poi c'è l'inflazione, non dimentichiamolo. Faremo le nozze coi fichi secchi, siamo in ricostruzione. Segnaliamo tuttavia che le bollette di gas, luce e acqua risultano regolarmente pagate. Possiamo scaricare i PDF dall'Area Personale per conferma".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Da tifoso milanista non posso accettare e farmi andare bene tutto questo.
Aspetto sempre le dimissioni di Maldini,oppure il giorno in cui lo spediranno fuori a calci nel cù.

"*Non ci sono premesse per un team vincente*"
Io non dimentico.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


L'ho detto anche nel loro topic , questi fanno semplicemente bene il loro lavoro. Il Milan viene amministrato come una tipica media impresa italiana che fabbrica forchette, cercando di far quadrare i conti con i mille oneri, tagliando il personale ( se si potesse fare il part time per i giocatori sarebbero i primi) , raccattando fondi quando si può per una minima crescita.
Il problema è solo uno, il calcio secondo me è un business a perdere e questo tipo di amministrazione non è Compatibile.
Speriamo qualcuno ci liberi, ma ormai sti economisti sono sempre di più nel mondo del calcio, per cui non mi aspetto di meglio sinceramente.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> bravo, c'è poco da prendersela con la proprietà. sono questi e basta.
> io spero solo in un salto di qualità dirigenziale che ci faccia crescere velocemente, mentre ora ho l'impressione che dopo un paio di anni buoni stiamo regredendo.
> i perchè per come la vedo io li ho già spiegati quindi evito, ma proviamo a guardare a 2-3 anni avanti invece che al solito farlocco 2o posto attuale.


Conosco il tuo debole per Maldini, e sicuramente può fare meglio (attenzione non significa trasformare asini in cavalli volanti). Ma è davvero difficile con questa proprietà. Però ai tempi di Galliani la situazione era identica e giannino si prendeva una valanga di insulti o vale per tutti o per nessuno. Alla fine però non parliamo di un'azienda di bevande energetiche che basta qualche strategia di marketing o qualche taglio al personale per trovare una soluzione nel calcio è davvero difficile perché alla fine dipende dai risultati in campo.

Boh, io non so come possiamo migliorarci con quello che abbiamo.. io stesso sono davvero esterrefatto non abbiamo nemmeno un cent da spendere siamo passati da una proprietà che spende in due nanosecondi 80 mln per Pacqueà e Piontik al nulla cosmico.. sono preoccupato per l'attaccante, obiettivamente non si può continuare con Ibra e Giroud dai.. a tutto c'è un limite ed è per questo che sono convinto che arriverà Belotti.


----------



## Djici (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Hai scritto esattamente l'opposto di quello che penso.
Noi non dobbiamo accettare nulla. Anzi. Dobbiamo rivendicare il fatto che non siamo l'udinese di turno.
Se vogliono lavorare con zero euro che comprino la Salernitana.

La proprietà la contesterò in eterno... Anche se e solo su uqesto forum.
Purtroppo dal Belgio posso fare poco.

La squadra va sempre sostenuta. Ma ad ogni partita, ad ogni allenamento, ogni volta che si può fare, sarebbe giusto mostrare il malcontento.

Non cambierà nulla? Forse. Ma almeno avremo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Io non ci sto a rinunciare e a lasciarli fare tranquillamente.
Hanno "comprato" l'azienda Ferrari e ora per non spendere troppo e per prendere più soldi quando ci vendernao hanno deciso di fare veicoli del livello della Renault Twingo perché così faranno più soldi.
Inoltre si sono pure autoesclusi 1 anno della formula 1...

E trovo pure chi li sostiene.
Piuttosto mi metto a guardare badminton...


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Si sapeva.
Seguo il Milan perché abbiamo un bel gruppo e giochiamo bene.
Per campionato e coppa Italia possono bastare i giocatori che abbiamo, però in estate vorrei almeno un investimento per reparto.


----------



## Garrincha (29 Gennaio 2022)

Perché Elliott dovrebbe mettere di tasca sua cento milioni per provare a vincere un trofeo, li recupererebbe? No a meno di non fare come Abramovich che ha prestato i soldi al Chelsea ma li c'è un giro economico che sa di poterli ottenere mentre il Milan non ha entrate rilevanti da tv e sponsor, vincere uno scudetto non porterebbe un contratto da cinquanta milioni per cinque anni. 

Ma sarà così anche col prossimo proprietario eh, o arriva il singolo miliardario che vuole il balocco costoso per fregiarsi con gli amici di una Champions sul caminetto o la multinazionale che si aspetta un rientro pubblicitario trasversale, il tempo dei Sensi, dei Moratti è finito (non dico Berlusconi perché lui è stato sia il punto uno che due, non un presidente tifoso) le società di calcio dovranno arrangiarsi con quello che incassano. Per questo è importante un ds che riesca a prendere i soldi buttati da uno sceicco o da una squadra di Premier per portare la sua squadra al loro livello con i loro soldi


----------



## Hellscream (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Allora la smettessero di prendere per il culo i tifosi parlando di progetti ambiziosi che sono evidentemente inesistenti. La smettessero di riempirsi la bocca con la parola scudetto. La smettessero con dichiarazioni tipo "con la CL cambia tutto!".

E dopo aver fatto tutto questo, Maldini per coerenza e per non rovinare la sua immagine, si dimettesse.


----------



## claudiop77 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Come ho già detto svariate volte, posso capire che Elliott non voglia buttare via soldi, non siamo il suo giochino.
E non si può dire che abbia fatto male ricordandoci le macerie precedenti, abbiamo abbassato il costo riuscendo a rinforzarci.
Quello di cui mi lamento, visto che ci dobbiamo autofinanziare, è il perdere in 2 anni 4 validi giocatori a zero.
Ricavando un po' di soldi avremmo potuto reinvestirli per colmare le nostre lacune.

Non pretendo che si facciano acquisti roboanti, ma se un nostro giovane lo cresciamo e lo facciamo diventare forte, vorrei che lo tenessimo o che quanto meno venga venduto bene per rinforzarci in altri reparti.

La Fiorentina ha perso Vlahovic ma ha incassato tanti soldi.
L'Inter ha perso Lukaku e Hakimi ma ha incassato tanti soldi ed è rimasta competitiva.

Spero si impari dagli errori (solo per Donnarumma credo che non ci fossero possibilità, ma con Maignan ci è andata di lusso), che si inizino i lavori per il nuovo stadio e che poi Elliott ci venda al compratore giusto per noi.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Conosco il tuo debole per Maldini, e sicuramente può fare meglio (attenzione non significa trasformare asini in cavalli volanti). Ma è davvero difficile con questa proprietà. Però ai tempi di Galliani la situazione era identica e giannino si prendeva una valanga di insulti o vale per tutti o per nessuno. Alla fine però non parliamo di un'azienda di bevande energetiche che basta qualche strategia di marketing o qualche taglio al personale per trovare una soluzione nel calcio è davvero difficile perché alla fine dipende dai risultati in campo.
> 
> Boh, io non so come possiamo migliorarci con quello che abbiamo.. io stesso sono davvero esterrefatto non abbiamo nemmeno un cent da spendere siamo passati da una proprietà che spende in due nanosecondi 80 mln per Pacqueà e Piontik al nulla cosmico.. sono preoccupato per l'attaccante, obiettivamente non si può continuare con Ibra e Giroud dai.. a tutto c'è un limite ed è per questo che sono convinto che arriverà Belotti.


paragonare questa gestione a quella di giannino significa aver dimenticato tutto, ai tempi di giannino invidiavamo giocatori pure alle squadre che fatturavano un decimo di quello che fatturavamo noi, galliani spendeva 5 mil per emerson con la pubalgia e il napoli con 5 mil prendeva hamsik dal brescia, per non parlare di quanto galliani voleva prendere ze love dal genoa ma allegri con l'ultimo sussulto di orgoglio si oppese e disse che prima di prenderlo voleva fare un provino e allora il giocatore stizzito rifiuto  
Attualmente è una squadra che nonostante due anni di pandemia, ha trovato un po di continuita in un progetto e siamo riusciti a colmare il gap con squadre che o fatturano di piu come juve e inter o hanno progetti sportivi ovviati da anni come napoli e atalanta


----------



## kekkopot (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Riprendo quanto ho scritto sul topic dell'acquisto di Vhalovic.

Devo essere sincero: forse quest'acquisto dei ladri mi ha "abbattuto" sportivamente parlando più di quello di Ronaldo.
Ronaldo era un all-in sulla CL e arrivava in un periodo storico in cui noi eravamo ai minimi storici.
Questo arriva in un momento in cui noi vediamo un minimo di ripresa sportiva e la Juve era in flessione e sembrava che fosse destinata (anche finanziariamente) ad un periodo più difficile.
E invece ribalta tutto e fà capire chiaramente che non vuole uscire dai giochi per il vertice (o quantomeno per la CL per questa stagione) e che è una società ambiziosa, che vuole ancora primeggiare e che tutte le chiacchiere sulla loro situazione economica erano solo fandonie. Al contrario della nostra società che fà tutto per non vincere quando sarebbe bastato solo qualche piccolo investimento in più.
Finchè ci saranno questi strozzini al comando non vedo luce in fondo al tunnel nonostante la qualificazione alla CL dello scorso anno e l'attuale secondo posto.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Ci sta lo sfogo e sicuramente troverà d'accordo buona parte del forum. 

Io posso anche essere d'accordo di base pure se secondo me si vuole buttare tutto in vacca in questo modo, mentre bisognerebbe vedere le cose più nel dettaglio.

Per cominciare direi che noi a differenza delle altre non cediamo.
I colpi di Inter e Juve vengono dopo e prima enormi cessioni, e per enormi intendo dei migliori giocatori che hanno in rosa o comunque titolarissimi. 
La nostra gestione ha il grande difetto di esserci fatti prendere per il collo dai procuratori con danno economico non da poco, mentre le altre stanno facendo cessioni monstre che poi permettono loro anche certi acquisti.
Ma d'altro canto va detto che finora i nostri migliori non li abbiamo ceduti. Vedremo in futuro che faranno. 
Avremmo potuto cedere Theo al City per prendere Botman e Faivre, come hanno fatto le altre, ma non so se ci saremmo rinforzati e se saremmo stati tanto contenti.

Sicuramente questo mercato ha deluso tutti, anche me. Qualcosa serviva e andava fatto.
Però non dimentico che tutti si eiaculavano in mano un anno fa per l'arrivo di Marione, quasi all'unaninimità il colpo scudetto...
Quindi alla fine sarà il campo a dire la verità. A cominciare dal derby.
Elliott e la dirigenza si sono presi una bella responsabilità decidendo di non fare mercato.
Vedremo a fine stagione.


----------



## Antokkmilan (29 Gennaio 2022)

Non spende? andate a vedere quanto hanno speso e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lo accetto, ne sono consapevole, ma non posso smettere di arrabbiarmi.
E' più forte di me.


----------



## Maximo (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Quello che è stato fatto dalla società negli ultimi 2 anni è un mezzo miracolo, è stata costruita una rosa in grado di restare stabilmente nelle prime 4 e di poter battere chiunque nel campionato, questo abbattendo i costi.

Ecco siamo arrivati al nostro plateau, per fare un ulteriore salto, ovvero per provare a vincere, occorrerebbe ora un salto, e per salto non intendo spendere 100 mln per giocatori di "nome", ma portare innestare nella rosa quei 3/4 giocatori che ci mancano per fare il salto di qualità definitivo. 
Per come stanno andando le cose, e questo traspare anche dalle dichiarazioni di Maldini, il Milan d'ora in avanti dovrà autosostenersi, quindi il processo di crescita sarà più lungo di quanto non avrebbe potuto essere. Penso che per avere una rosa completa ed all'altezza di giocare anche in Europa, ci vogliano almento altri due anni.


----------



## Baba (29 Gennaio 2022)

Con circa 120 milioni abbiamo preso Leao Theo Tomori Maignan Tonali e Bennacer. Questi sono stati gli acquisti più cari e sono tutti giocatori che ad oggi valgono di più rispetto a quanto li abbiamo pagati. Non male direi! In oltre hanno portato due giocatori di esperienza e qualità come Ibra e Kjaer. Hanno preso a poco giocatori come Saelemekers e Kalulu e anche loro ad oggi valgono di più rispetto alla spesa iniziale. Poi è chiaro che ci vuole tempo e che non puoi azzeccare tutti gli acquisti, però se ci fate caso quelli che sono arrivati e che hanno deluso sono anche quelli per cui abbiamo speso di meno.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci sta lo sfogo e sicuramente troverà d'accordo buona parte del forum.
> 
> Io posso anche essere d'accordo di base pure se secondo me si vuole buttare tutto in vacca in questo modo, mentre bisognerebbe vedere le cose più nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...


Io non ho tirato fuori nessuna altra squadra, non ho parlato di Inter e nemmeno di Juve. A noi piace sperare nel fallimento degli altri o magari fare i conti con le tasche degli altri. Preferisco vedere il mio giardino solo noi stessi possiamo migliorare non si può sperare negli altri.. Inter e Juve non falliranno mai inutile continuare con questi discorsi.. il mio non era uno sfogo ma un semplicemente invitarvi a vedermi la realtà. Non c'entra nemmeno il tifare contro o pro, oppure essere "negativi" o "Positivi".. quello che ho scritto io è un dato di fatto. E non sono io a dirlo ma è stato Maldini e società, è stato detto in tutti i sughi del mondo che la situazione è questa. Non voglio fare speculazioni futuristiche che ne ho le tasche piene. Ma ad oggi 29 gennaio Elliot non vuole spendere.. giusto o sbagliato importa poco il fatto è reale. Prima accettiamo la cosa prima eviteremo di riempire i topic dei giocatori ed allenatori di insulti.. per me non è giusto ormai hanno fatto quello che potevano perché devono pagare il prezzo di una proprietà che non vuole fare il salto?

Possiamo sperare in una nuova proprietà che sia più intenzionata a spendere oppure possiamo sperare nella stagione del miracolo che potrebbe magari farci rivoltare. Ma questo sono solo speculazioni del futuro.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Un curatore fallimentare avrebbe più ambizioni sportive.

#elliottout


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> paragonare questa gestione a quella di giannino significa aver dimenticato tutto, ai tempi di giannino invidiavamo giocatori pure alle squadre che fatturavano un decimo di quello che fatturavamo noi, galliani spendeva 5 mil per emerson con la pubalgia e il napoli con 5 mil prendeva hamsik dal brescia, per non parlare di quanto galliani voleva prendere ze love dal genoa ma allegri con l'ultimo sussulto di orgoglio si oppese e disse che prima di prenderlo voleva fare un provino e allora il giocatore stizzito rifiuto
> Attualmente è una squadra che nonostante due anni di pandemia, ha trovato un po di continuita in un progetto e siamo riusciti a colmare il gap con squadre che o fatturano di piu come juve e inter o hanno progetti sportivi ovviati da anni come napoli e atalanta


leggo cose dell'altro mondo, con insulti a Maldini da vergognarsi. Abbiamo il 5 budget della serie A e siamo secondi mi pare, tagliando enormemente i costi siamo tornati in Champions e quantomeno a sperare di vincere qualcosa o rimanere in alto. Con un progetto di gente giovane e futuribile. Certi tifosi meritano Mirabelli e il Giannino


----------



## kipstar (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


lo ho accettato da molto tempo. 
per me non c'è nulla di nuovo.....l'obbiettivo non è vincere ma risanare i conti rendere la società autosufficiente e poi vendere. se nel frattempo si vince qualcosa tanto meglio......

nulla che non si sapesse già da tempo.
per fare quello che serve bisogna giocare la CL con costanza e per farlo bisogna arrivare sempre tra i primi 4. questo è l'obbiettivo all'inizio di ogni stagione......


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci sta lo sfogo e sicuramente troverà d'accordo buona parte del forum.
> 
> Io posso anche essere d'accordo di base pure se secondo me si vuole buttare tutto in vacca in questo modo, mentre bisognerebbe vedere le cose più nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...


Arriverà anche la fase delle cessioni clamorose appena sarà necessario, come hanno venduto la sede e , nemmeno ieri, due ragazzi della primavera per due fave.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> paragonare questa gestione a quella di giannino significa aver dimenticato tutto, ai tempi di giannino invidiavamo giocatori pure alle squadre che fatturavano un decimo di quello che fatturavamo noi, galliani spendeva 5 mil per emerson con la pubalgia e il napoli con 5 mil prendeva hamsik dal brescia, per non parlare di quanto galliani voleva prendere ze love dal genoa ma allegri con l'ultimo sussulto di orgoglio si oppese e disse che prima di prenderlo voleva fare un provino e allora il giocatore stizzito rifiuto
> Attualmente è una squadra che nonostante due anni di pandemia, ha trovato un po di continuita in un progetto e siamo riusciti a colmare il gap con squadre che o fatturano di piu come juve e inter o hanno progetti sportivi ovviati da anni come napoli e atalanta


Per cortesia non costringetemi a fare la vedova di Galliani, sono mesi che dico che Maldini sta facendo un grande lavoro. Io stesso non so cos'altro potrebbe combinare con i mezzi che ha. Il punto però è che anche il Gallo aveva zero budget, poi era costretto a riempire di polpette gli agenti per avere una rosa di 23 giocatori.. fu insultato (anche io ero uno di quelli) mentre Maldini no. 

Ma io non ho mai criticato in vita mia Maldini in questi due anni. Maldini Galliani ecc possono fare poco quando hai una proprietà che non è che ti da un budget di 40 mln o qualcosa, no Nulla, è impossibile avere spazio di manovra. Ma secondo voi Maldini si diverte ad andare da club x ed elemosinare? Ha fatto sicuramente degli errori ma non cambia il mio giudizio


----------



## Zenos (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ci sta lo sfogo e sicuramente troverà d'accordo buona parte del forum.
> 
> Io posso anche essere d'accordo di base pure se secondo me si vuole buttare tutto in vacca in questo modo, mentre bisognerebbe vedere le cose più nel dettaglio.
> 
> ...


Giusto noi non cediamo,li perdiamo a 0.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Io non ho tirato fuori nessuna altra squadra, non ho parlato di Inter e nemmeno di Juve. A noi piace sperare nel fallimento degli altri o magari fare i conti con le tasche degli altri. Preferisco vedere il mio giardino solo noi stessi possiamo migliorare non si può sperare negli altri.. Inter e Juve non falliranno mai inutile continuare con questi discorsi.. il mio non era uno sfogo ma un semplicemente invitarvi a vedermi la realtà. Non c'entra nemmeno il tifare contro o pro, oppure essere "negativi" o "Positivi".. quello che ho scritto io è un dato di fatto. E non sono io a dirlo ma è stato Maldini e società, è stato detto in tutti i sughi del mondo che la situazione è questa. Non voglio fare speculazioni futuristiche che ne ho le tasche piene. Ma ad oggi 29 gennaio Elliot non vuole spendere.. giusto o sbagliato importa poco il fatto è reale. Prima accettiamo la cosa prima eviteremo di riempire i topic dei giocatori ed allenatori di insulti.. per me non è giusto ormai hanno fatto quello che potevano perché devono pagare il prezzo di una proprietà che non vuole fare il salto?
> 
> Possiamo sperare in una nuova proprietà che sia più intenzionata a spendere oppure possiamo sperare nella stagione del miracolo che potrebbe magari farci rivoltare. Ma questo sono solo speculazioni del futuro.


Va bene ma giochiamo in A per cui bisogna paragonarsi alle altre.
Che ripeto per fare acquisti stanno facendo grandi cessioni.
Poi che il nostro mercato abbia deluso non ci piove.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Arriverà anche la fase delle cessioni clamorose appena sarà necessario, come hanno venduto la sede e , nemmeno ieri, due ragazzi della primavera per due fave.


Possibile. Quando arriverà ne parleremo.

Ma siccome si invidiano le campagne a acquisti delle altre, perché parliamoci chiaro questo è il punto... se Juve e Inter non avessero preso Vlahovic e Gossens questo topic non avrebbe senso... allora dovremo essere super felici il giorno in cui cederemo Theo e Leao, perché è questo che hanno fatto loro.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Giusto noi non cediamo,li perdiamo a 0.


Esatto che è il punto della critica da fare a questa dirigenza e proprietà.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per cortesia non costringetemi a fare la vedova di Galliani, sono mesi che dico che Maldini sta facendo un grande lavoro. Io stesso non so cos'altro potrebbe combinare con i mezzi che ha. Il punto però è che anche il Gallo aveva zero budget, poi era costretto a riempire di polpette gli agenti per avere una rosa di 23 giocatori.. fu insultato (anche io ero uno di quelli) mentre Maldini no.
> 
> Ma io non ho mai criticato in vita mia Maldini in questi due anni. Maldini Galliani ecc possono fare poco quando hai una proprietà che non è che ti da un budget di 40 mln o qualcosa, no Nulla, è impossibile avere spazio di manovra. Ma secondo voi Maldini si diverte ad andare da club x ed elemosinare? Ha fatto sicuramente degli errori ma non cambia il mio giudizio


scusami, il gallo zero budget non si puo leggere, all'epoca noi avevamo il fatturato piu alto della serie A, se il napoli andava a prendere i cavani dal palermo, gli hamsik dal brescia, o gli sconosciuti mertens e koilibaly dal belgio, se la fiorentina prendeva i borja valero, i cuadrado, gli jovetic ecc, se la lazio prendeva i savic sempre dal belgio, i luis alberto ecc perche non l'ha fatto galliani? queste erano squadre che fatturavano molto ma molto meno rispetto a noi.
Galliani era quello che si vantava che al milan il ds non serviva perche lui "al real ci andava senza appuntamento", galliani era quello che si vantava di scegliere gli attaccanti con l'album panini, galliani e berlusconi erano quelli che anziche ammodernare la società pensavano alle ********* a mettere "il club piu titolato al mondo" sulle maglie quando nel frattempo le altre società (vedi l'universo red bull) guardavano avanti e si dotavano di software, intelligenza artificiale ecc per lo scouting. Noi avevamo il doppio ceo  una roba mai visto nella storia dell'organizzazione aziendale, con barbarella che ancziche fare il dirigente pensava a limonarsi pato, e per una volta che galliani voleva fare una cosa buona e cioè togliersi paro e prendere tevez quella si mise di traverso


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Possibile. Quando arriverà ne parleremo.
> 
> Ma siccome si invidiano le campagne a acquisti delle altre, perché parliamoci chiaro questo è il punto... se Juve e Inter non avessero preso Vlahovic e Gossens questo topic non avrebbe senso... allora dovremo essere super felici il giorno in cui cederemo Theo e Leao, perché è questo che hanno fatto loro.


Io non ho invidiato nessuno e penso di non aver scritto nulla o forse poco sul topic di Vlahovic e Gosens.. questo topic lo avrei aperto lo stesso stavo appunto aspettando la fine del mercato.
Io, tra l'altro, ero uno dei pochi che forse sperava nell'EL che cosi tiene la testa dei giocatori concentrata sempre. Invece "usciamo dalle coppe cosi possiamo concentrarci sul campionato cit" è stata fatale..


----------



## Zenos (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto che è il punto della critica da fare a questa dirigenza e proprietà.


Tutto da lì parte. Per quello dico che Maldini deve farsi da parte o quantomeno farsi affiancare. Lo ha detto lui stesso che senza Leo prima e Boban poi si sentiva perso, per carattere non è in grado di reggere da solo la baracca. Ci vuole gente sgamata in quei posti, che prenda a calci nel sedere i giocatori che non ci rispettano e non che li congedi con comunicati di ringraziamento.
Allo stesso tempo bisogna farsi rispettare dalle istituzioni, alzando la voce quando serve e non andandosi a nascondere come conigli. Tanto parlare nelle sedi opportune,qualora venisse fatto,abbiamo visto che serve a ben poco.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Esatto che è il punto della critica da fare a questa dirigenza e proprietà.


si ma sta cosa dei parametri ZERO è una ossessione dei tifosi. Ma di che stiamo parlando? DOnnarumma era andato da 4 anni, Romagnoli ha un valore del cartellino NEGATIVO visto il contratto che ha, Ciapanoglu potevano venderlo a 15 milioni l'anno scorso? Forse, significa 6-7 milioni di plusvalenza, capirai. L'unico appunto su Kessiè, si poteva cedere. Ma stiamo aprlando del nulla cosmico nella "big picture" della gestione aziendale. Qui esaltiamo Lukaku e Hakimi, 200 milioni, dimenticando che sono stati pagati 130 milioni e che l'Inter con quei 70-80-90 milioni di plusvalenza ci ha campato 4 mesi l'anno scorso visto che sta andando avanti con prestiti da 800 milioni totali e che esaurirà completamente alla fine della prossima stagione.

Ma secondo voi Elliot, un fondo di investimento, non avrebbe già licenziato Maldini e Massara se tenesse cosi tanto a qualche decina di milioni di plusvalenza? La realtà è che molti tifosi non capiscono una beata MAZZA di economia e di bilanci. Questa fissazione su plusvalenza straordinarie su qualcosa che è a zero a bilancio, è gestione straordinaria. Se c'è la possibilità OK, ma non sento nessuno dire che l'Inter brucia 20 milioni al mese di cassa. Qui sono tutti arrabbiati perchè non facciamo mercato, il che non ha nulla a che fare con 2 plusvalenze.

ps. spesso si invocano rinnovi 3 anni prima senza considerare, che un Kessiè da 2 a 6 milioni per 3 anni significa 24 milioni in più di costi, giusto per dire. Ovvero un rinnovo tre anni fa con cessione oggi a 25 milioni, sarebbe esattamente come perderlo a zero. Veramente ragazzi, basta con sto perdere a zero. Solo i giornalisti di calcio ne parlano, mai sentito gente della finanza parlare di ste robe


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Possibile. Quando arriverà ne parleremo.
> 
> Ma siccome si invidiano le campagne a acquisti delle altre, perché parliamoci chiaro questo è il punto... se Juve e Inter non avessero preso Vlahovic e Gossens questo topic non avrebbe senso... allora dovremo essere super felici il giorno in cui cederemo Theo e Leao, perché è questo che hanno fatto loro.


Credo il malumore milanista vada un attimino contestualizzato invece: qua nessuno credo invidi l'acquisto di Vlahovic perché lo sanno anche i muri che a noi i giocatori da 70 mln di cartellino e 7 di ingaggio sono preclusi, qua si rosica perché la concorrenza che va avanti a debiti e quella che ha un bilancio in difficoltà rispondono alle difficoltà investendo e anteponendo i risultati sportivi a tutto mentre noi tiriamo fuori dalla tasca le nostre 5 monete, le contiamo e le rimettiamo in tasca.

Il mercato di Inter e juve è un pugno nell'occhio al fpf ,ei fu , e alle difficoltà del momento di tutti.
Nessuno sarà estromesso dalla seria A o dall'Europa e noi saremo i vincitori della sostenibilità League .

La sostenibilità giova e fa comodo solo alla proprietà .
Non ci devono dire che non si può investire, devono dire che non vogliono investire perché non hanno sogni grandi come i nostri ma hanno solo una mission economica/finanziaria.


Ah , al prossimo aumento dei biglietti per lo stadio auspico in un piano sostenibile anche per noi altri e rapportato a quello che offrono.
Grandi quando fa comodo a loro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Possibile. Quando arriverà ne parleremo.
> 
> Ma siccome si invidiano le campagne a acquisti delle altre, perché parliamoci chiaro questo è il punto... *se Juve e Inter non avessero preso Vlahovic e Gossens questo topic non avrebbe senso*... allora dovremo essere super felici il giorno in cui cederemo Theo e Leao, perché è questo che hanno fatto loro.



Avrebbe comunque senso,perchè di certo se non avessero fatto questi acquisti in questa finestra di calciomercato,in estate ne avrebbero fatti altri. Al 100%.

Noi invece non solo non li facciamo in questa finestra (e dovevamo essere una delle poche squadre a muoverci,sia per un discorso riguardante la corsa scudetto,sia per un discorso infortunatati/indisponibili) ma probabilmente non li faremo neanche in estate.

Magari faranno passare ADLI come operazione del calciomercato estivo 2022,giusto per giustificare la mancanza di altri colpi.
Oppure riscatteranno Florenzi e Messias e saranno loro i nostri acquisti.

E perchè no,anche un Kjaer che recupera dal grave infortunio potrà essere considerato un nuovo acquisto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Non è solo il fatto degli investimenti, è lo stallo totale su tutti i fronti che risulta inaccettabile. Questi hanno messo in stand by tutto, la nostra crescita da qualsiasi punto di vista, nell'attesa dello stadio. Possibile che il Milan non possa strutturare un settore giovanile di eccellenza nel frattempo? Anche questo non si può fare? 
Investimenti sulla prima squadra: NO
Investimenti per l'academy: NO
Progetti per il futuro: NO
Va bene tutto, ma accettare e sopportare in modo remissivo non lo faccio. Protesto non spendendo un euro per il Milan: uno può tollerare che non si riescano ad agganciare i fatturati dei top club, ma non si può accettare una stasi, un immobilismo totale su qualsiasi aspetto riguardi la crescita sportiva della squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è solo il fatto degli investimenti, è lo stallo totale su tutti i fronti che risulta inaccettabile. Questi hanno messo in stand by tutto, la nostra crescita da qualsiasi punto di vista, nell'attesa dello stadio. Possibile che il Milan non possa strutturare un settore giovanile di eccellenza nel frattempo? Anche questo non si può fare?
> Investimenti sulla prima squadra: NO
> Investimenti per l'academy: NO
> Progetti per il futuro: NO
> Va bene tutto, ma accettare e sopportare in modo remissivo non lo faccio. Protesto non spendendo un euro per il Milan: uno può tollerare che non si riescano ad agganciare i fatturati dei top club, ma non si può accettare una stasi, un immobilismo totale su qualsiasi aspetto riguardi la crescita sportiva della squadra.


Ooooh finalmente qualcuno lucido.


----------



## Viulento (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Da tifoso milanista non posso accettare e farmi andare bene tutto questo.
> Aspetto sempre le dimissioni di Maldini,oppure il giorno in cui lo spediranno fuori a calci nel cù.
> 
> "*Non ci sono premesse per un team vincente*"
> Io non dimentico.


bravo, questo e' il succo per quanto riguarda maldini che a pochi entra in zucca.

riguardo la societa' concordo con tifo'o, e l'ho sempre ribadito.


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è solo il fatto degli investimenti, è lo stallo totale su tutti i fronti che risulta inaccettabile. Questi hanno messo in stand by tutto, la nostra crescita da qualsiasi punto di vista, nell'attesa dello stadio. Possibile che il Milan non possa strutturare un settore giovanile di eccellenza nel frattempo? Anche questo non si può fare?
> Investimenti sulla prima squadra: NO
> Investimenti per l'academy: NO
> Progetti per il futuro: NO
> Va bene tutto, ma accettare e sopportare in modo remissivo non lo faccio. Protesto non spendendo un euro per il Milan: uno può tollerare che non si riescano ad agganciare i fatturati dei top club, ma non si può accettare una stasi, un immobilismo totale su qualsiasi aspetto riguardi la crescita sportiva della squadra.


Hai ragione, a loro non frega nulla. 

Quando in premier i tifosi mettono a fuoco e fiamme tutto perchè si sentono presi per le chiappi i media ed ex giocatori parlano di diritto del tifoso e vanno spesso contro le proprietà.

In Italia, invece, quando si cerca di fare qualche protesta i media ed ex giocatori parlano di colpa del tifoso, tifoso ingrato. C'è crisi, le prorprietà soffrono...


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma sta cosa dei parametri ZERO è una ossessione dei tifosi. Ma di che stiamo parlando? DOnnarumma era andato da 4 anni, Romagnoli ha un valore del cartellino NEGATIVO visto il contratto che ha, Ciapanoglu potevano venderlo a 15 milioni l'anno scorso? Forse, significa 6-7 milioni di plusvalenza, capirai. L'unico appunto su Kessiè, si poteva cedere. Ma stiamo aprlando del nulla cosmico nella "big picture" della gestione aziendale. Qui esaltiamo Lukaku e Hakimi, 200 milioni, dimenticando che sono stati pagati 130 milioni e che l'Inter con quei 70-80-90 milioni di plusvalenza ci ha campato 4 mesi l'anno scorso visto che sta andando avanti con prestiti da 800 milioni totali e che esaurirà completamente alla fine della prossima stagione.
> 
> Ma secondo voi Elliot, un fondo di investimento, non avrebbe già licenziato Maldini e Massara se tenesse cosi tanto a qualche decina di milioni di plusvalenza? La realtà è che molti tifosi non capiscono una beata MAZZA di economia e di bilanci. Questa fissazione su plusvalenza straordinarie su qualcosa che è a zero a bilancio, è gestione straordinaria. Se c'è la possibilità OK, ma non sento nessuno dire che l'Inter brucia 20 milioni al mese di cassa. Qui sono tutti arrabbiati perchè non facciamo mercato, il che non ha nulla a che fare con 2 plusvalenze.
> 
> ps. spesso si invocano rinnovi 3 anni prima senza considerare, che un Kessiè da 2 a 6 milioni per 3 anni significa 24 milioni in più di costi, giusto per dire. Ovvero un rinnovo tre anni fa con cessione oggi a 25 milioni, sarebbe esattamente come perderlo a zero. Veramente ragazzi, basta con sto perdere a zero. Solo i giornalisti di calcio ne parlano, mai sentito gente della finanza parlare di ste robe



Tutto ineccepibile, ma c è pure il lato sportivo da considerare eh


----------



## 7AlePato7 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Hai ragione, a loro non frega nulla.
> 
> Quando in premier i tifosi mettono a fuoco e fiamme tutto perchè si sentono presi per le chiappi i media ed ex giocatori parlano di diritto del tifoso e vanno spesso contro le proprietà.
> 
> In Italia, invece, quando si cerca di fare qualche protesta i media ed ex giocatori parlano di colpa del tifoso, tifoso ingrato. C'è crisi, le prorprietà soffrono...


Questo è vero.

Da noi è stato avviato questo iter per costruire lo stadio, ma ci vorrà tempo, sempre che venga costruito e non venga bloccato. Nel frattempo che si fa? No perchè ci vorranno ancora anni... aspettiamo che la Juve e l'Inter continuino a qualificarsi con continuità alla Champions, così da creare una frattura insanabile sul numero dei tifosi e dei supporters? Ogni anno che passa sarà sempre più difficile risalire la china, questi di Elliott ci stanno dando il colpo di grazia definitivo, facendoci cadere nell'oblio più totale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tutto ineccepibile, ma c è pure il lato sportivo da considerare eh



e ci mancherebbe, la gestione sportiva è il "core" business di una società di calcio. Quest'estate hanno la possibilità (perchè c'è) di fare scelte coraggiose e inserire almeno 3 ottimi profili.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Gennaio 2022)

Eliott vuole una società sana con bilanci in ordine per poter vendere bene, facciamocene una ragione.


----------



## Marco T. (29 Gennaio 2022)

Troppa gente secondo me pensa ancora che siamo il Milan di Berlusconi. Io ringrazio questa Proprietà che sta mettendo le base per un futuro migliore. Non dimenticate da dove arriviamo. 
E poi giù le mani da Paolo.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2022)

Io non capisco chi si illude o continua a farlo. Paolo Maldini ed altri dirigenti che rappresentano AC Milan lo stanno dicendo da ANNI qual'è la politica del club, non hanno mai raccontato mezza balla, non hanno mai illuso nessuno. 

Ma perchè ci rimanete male scusate?! Leggo di gente che si sente presa in giro, ma se Maldini ancora prima che aprisse il mercato aveva già spiegato come stavano le cose, davvero pensavate stesse bleffando!?

Lo ribadisco, qual'ora ancora non si fosse capito, Elliot è qui con l'obiettivo di dare solidità all'impresa Milan, di trasformare un club che genera debiti in un club sano che genera utili. Dal momento in cui questo avverrà allora il club sarà pronto alla cessione, bello ed appetibile. Pregate che li arrivi uno dannatamente ambizioso che abbia voglia di vincere. 

Ad oggi i risutati dicono che nonostante drastici tagli dei costi la rosa è migliore ed i risultati sportivi anche, difficile dire che Elliot ad oggi non stia facendo un ottimo lavoro per gli obiettivi che si è prefissato. Poi chiaro che il tifoso sogna di vincere, ma quello non è l'obiettivo, quello può essere solo una colpo di fortuna.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e ci mancherebbe, la gestione sportiva è il "core" business di una società di calcio. Quest'estate hanno la possibilità (perchè c'è) di fare scelte coraggiose e inserire almeno 3 ottimi profili.



La prossima estate infatti mi aspetto più liquidità, più libertà di movimento sul mercato. La scorsa estate abbiamo impiegato tante risorse per riscattare Tonali e Tomori, a luglio non c'è nessun riscatto importante in vista, è lecito aspettarsi (con la CL) alcuni innesti importanti.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma sta cosa dei parametri ZERO è una ossessione dei tifosi. Ma di che stiamo parlando? DOnnarumma era andato da 4 anni, Romagnoli ha un valore del cartellino NEGATIVO visto il contratto che ha, Ciapanoglu potevano venderlo a 15 milioni l'anno scorso? Forse, significa 6-7 milioni di plusvalenza, capirai. L'unico appunto su Kessiè, si poteva cedere. Ma stiamo aprlando del nulla cosmico nella "big picture" della gestione aziendale. Qui esaltiamo Lukaku e Hakimi, 200 milioni, dimenticando che sono stati pagati 130 milioni e che l'Inter con quei 70-80-90 milioni di plusvalenza ci ha campato 4 mesi l'anno scorso visto che sta andando avanti con prestiti da 800 milioni totali e che esaurirà completamente alla fine della prossima stagione.
> 
> Ma secondo voi Elliot, un fondo di investimento, non avrebbe già licenziato Maldini e Massara se tenesse cosi tanto a qualche decina di milioni di plusvalenza? La realtà è che molti tifosi non capiscono una beata MAZZA di economia e di bilanci. Questa fissazione su plusvalenza straordinarie su qualcosa che è a zero a bilancio, è gestione straordinaria. Se c'è la possibilità OK, ma non sento nessuno dire che l'Inter brucia 20 milioni al mese di cassa. Qui sono tutti arrabbiati perchè non facciamo mercato, il che non ha nulla a che fare con 2 plusvalenze.
> 
> ps. spesso si invocano rinnovi 3 anni prima senza considerare, che un Kessiè da 2 a 6 milioni per 3 anni significa 24 milioni in più di costi, giusto per dire. Ovvero un rinnovo tre anni fa con cessione oggi a 25 milioni, sarebbe esattamente come perderlo a zero. Veramente ragazzi, basta con sto perdere a zero. Solo i giornalisti di calcio ne parlano, mai sentito gente della finanza parlare di ste robe


Va bene resta il fatto che un giocatore perso a zero lo devi sostituire e dunque investire nei cartellini.
Si parla di Sanches...ci vorranno 30 milioni minimo. Se avessi ceduto Kessie per tempo lo avresti preso senza problemi.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va bene resta il fatto che un giocatore perso a zero lo devi sostituire e dunque investire nei cartellini.
> Si parla di Sanches...ci vorranno 30 milioni minimo. Se avessi ceduto Kessie per tempo lo avresti preso senza problemi.



Sai benissimo che il costo di un cartellino lo spalmano sugli anni di contratto, quel costo è sempre relativo. Un Sanches che costa 30, su 5 anni di contratto, lo metti a 6 mln annui di bilancio, sono nocciolino. Quello che pesa sempre è l'ingaggio che al lordo pesa da morire a bilancio. 

Un Sanches può essere l'erede di Kessie solamente se accetta lo stipendio che attualmente prende l'ivoriano o giù di li. 

Perdere a zero non fa mai piacere, ma come dice qualcuno a livello di bilancio non è una cosa cosi drammatica.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Credo il malumore milanista vada un attimino contestualizzato invece: qua nessuno credo invidi l'acquisto di Vlahovic perché lo sanno anche i muri che a noi i giocatori da 70 mln di cartellino e 7 di ingaggio sono preclusi, qua si rosica perché la concorrenza che va avanti a debiti e quella che ha un bilancio in difficoltà rispondono alle difficoltà investendo e anteponendo i risultati sportivi a tutto mentre noi tiriamo fuori dalla tasca le nostre 5 monete, le contiamo e le rimettiamo in tasca.
> 
> Il mercato di Inter e juve è un pugno nell'occhio al fpf ,ei fu , e alle difficoltà del momento di tutti.
> Nessuno sarà estromesso dalla seria A o dall'Europa e noi saremo i vincitori della sostenibilità League .
> ...


No la storia che le altre investono è una put..ata scusami.
La juve aveva CR7 a bilancio per 80 milioni.
Vlahovic sarà a bilancio per 35 circa.

Per cui non ha investito, ha tagliato i costi.

E non parliamo dell'Inter che per prendere Gossens e Correa e Dumfries, 70 milioni in tre, ne ha incassati 190 da Lukaku e Hakimi, oltre ad aver rinunciato a Conte.

Per cui non è vero una cavolo che stanno investendo. Stanno tagliando e di brutto anche.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non capisco chi si illude o continua a farlo. Paolo Maldini ed altri dirigenti che rappresentano AC Milan lo stanno dicendo da ANNI qual'è la politica del club, non hanno mai raccontato mezza balla, non hanno mai illuso nessuno.
> 
> Ma perchè ci rimanete male scusate?! Leggo di gente che si sente presa in giro, ma se Maldini ancora prima che aprisse il mercato aveva già spiegato come stavano le cose, davvero pensavate stesse bleffando!?



Strano,eppure io ricordo un dirigente che non si sarebbe mai sporcato le mani in un Milan non competitivo.
E non giriamo intorno alla parola competitivo,che sappiamo benissimo tutti il significato del termine.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No la storia che le altre investono è una put..ata scusami.
> La juve aveva CR7 a bilancio per 80 milioni.
> Vlahovic sarà a bilancio per 35 circa.
> 
> ...


Ma cr7 lo hanno avuto in regalo o hanno investito? Perchè altrimenti nn si capisce come avrebbero potuto liberare spazio a bilancio per Vhlaovic se PRIMA non avessero investito in Ronaldo.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> No la storia che le altre investono è una put..ata scusami.
> La juve aveva CR7 a bilancio per 80 milioni.
> Vlahovic sarà a bilancio per 35 circa.
> 
> ...


Comunque sei un maestro della dialettica quando si tratta di avvalorare una tesi .
Senza offesa, ci mancherebbe.
Anzi, è un complimento.

Quindi noi che sostituiamo Donnarumma con Maignan, calha con nessuno a che punto siamo con l'abbattimento dei costi ?
Questa rosa costa meno di quella dello scorso anno con una champions in più.


Cerca di capire ciò che voglio dire altrimenti anziché discutere ci serve l'interprete per capirci.

È chiaro che juve e Inter abbiano creato spazio a bilancio per delle manovre ma le manovre le fanno se c'è una esigenza tecnica in rosa.
Noi adattiamo krunic, manco fosse una presa universale, e ci inventiamo fantasiose soluzioni interne.
Un kjaer rotto Inter e juve lo avrebbero sostituito.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Strano,eppure io ricordo un dirigente che non si sarebbe mai sporcato le mani in un Milan non competitivo.
> E non giriamo intorno alla parola competitivo,che sappiamo benissimo tutti il significato del termine.



Maldini sta affrontando una sfida pazzesca, di quelle che solo persone di una certa caratura riescono ad intraprendere, non so se ce la farà a vincere lo scudetto in questi anni, ma se la farà per il come ci stiamo arrivando sarà da godere il doppio.

Io penso al giorno uno Maldini dirigente, penso ad oggi 29 gennaio 2022, siamo già in un altro pianeta.


----------



## Jino (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque sei un maestro della dialettica quando si tratta di avvalorare una tesi .
> Senza offesa, ci mancherebbe.
> Anzi, è un complimento.
> 
> ...



Comunque i risultati dicono che il Milan di stagione in stagione ha abbattuto le spese migliorando il rendimento del club e tutto il lato sportivo. 

E questo credo sia ineccepibile.

Poi è chiaro, da tifoso non mi fa piacere vedere Kjaer non sostituito, non mi fa piacere non avere un fantasista, non mi fa piacere avere due quarantenni titolari davanti. Vorrei di più, com'è logico che il tifoso voglia...ma chi sta gestendo il nostro business ad oggi ha i risultati dalla sua.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque i risultati dicono che il Milan di stagione in stagione ha abbattuto le spese migliorando il rendimento del club e tutto il lato sportivo.
> 
> E questo credo sia ineccepibile.
> 
> Poi è chiaro, da tifoso non mi fa piacere vedere Kjaer non sostituito, non mi fa piacere non avere un fantasista, non mi fa piacere avere due quarantenni titolari davanti. Vorrei di più, com'è logico che il tifoso voglia...ma chi sta gestendo il nostro business ad oggi ha i risultati dalla sua.


Infatti ora andrebbero fatti gli investimenti. 
Ora c'è spazio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Va bene resta il fatto che un giocatore perso a zero lo devi sostituire e dunque investire nei cartellini.
> Si parla di Sanches...ci vorranno 30 milioni minimo. Se avessi ceduto Kessie per tempo lo avresti preso senza problemi.


Renato Sanches è in scadenza 2023, con 20 lo prendi secondo me.


----------



## Milanlove (29 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> L'ho detto anche nel loro topic , questi fanno semplicemente bene il loro lavoro. Il Milan viene amministrato come una tipica media impresa italiana che fabbrica forchette, cercando di far quadrare i conti con i mille oneri, tagliando il personale ( se si potesse fare il part time per i giocatori sarebbero i primi) , raccattando fondi quando si può per una minima crescita.
> Il problema è solo uno, il calcio secondo me è un business a perdere e questo tipo di amministrazione non è Compatibile.
> Speriamo qualcuno ci liberi, ma ormai sti economisti sono sempre di più nel mondo del calcio, per cui non mi aspetto di meglio sinceramente.


Sì, ma comunque direi che è arrivato anche il momento di sfatare questo mito che noi spendiamo poco per tenere i conti in ordine, perché ad oggi il Milan non ha i conti in ordine. Il fatto che ci siano club messi peggio di noi sul fronte bilancio e spendono di più di noi, non ci fa automaticamente dei virtuosi del bilancio. 
Il bilancio del Milan è magari messo meglio di altri, ma non è un bel bilancio. Se fossimo un'azienda che fabbrica forchette, saremmo lì lì per chiudere la fabbrica.


----------



## danjr (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Lo accetto se c’è una piano dietro, cosa che evidentemente a noi manca


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Sì, ma comunque direi che è arrivato anche il momento di sfatare questo mito che noi spendiamo poco per tenere i conti in ordine, perché ad oggi il Milan non ha i conti in ordine. Il fatto che ci siano club messi peggio di noi sul fronte bilancio e spendono di più di noi, non ci fa automaticamente dei virtuosi del bilancio.
> Il bilancio del Milan è magari messo meglio di altri, ma non è un bel bilancio. Se fossimo un'azienda che fabbrica forchette, saremmo lì lì per chiudere la fabbrica.


Senza covid oggi il bilancio sarebbe in pari e ,anzi , il prossimo bilancio forse potrebbe essere in pari.
Il calcio senza pubblico è come una fabbrica di forchette per ristoranti cinesi.


----------



## Garrincha (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Possibile. Quando arriverà ne parleremo.
> 
> Ma siccome si invidiano le campagne a acquisti delle altre, perché parliamoci chiaro questo è il punto... se Juve e Inter non avessero preso Vlahovic e Gossens questo topic non avrebbe senso... allora dovremo essere super felici il giorno in cui cederemo Theo e Leao, perché è questo che hanno fatto loro.


Dipende sempre se poi vinci o quantomeno rimani a quel livello, ai tifosi dell'Inter importerà poco di Lukaku e Hakimi se vinceranno di nuovo lo scudetto, la Roma smantellò la squadra che era arrivata in semifinale di Champions per poi uscire dalle prime quattro, a loro è girata male. 

Alla Juve credo possano vendere chiunque a parte Chiesa che il tifoso sarà felice 

Ha senso tenersi Theo e Leao perdendoli a zero o è meglio venderli? In entrambi i casi dipende con chi li sostituisci, si possono anche perdere a zero se il livello perlomeno rimane lo stesso, certo è più arduo sostituirli puntando ogni volta su scommesse che su giocatori confermati (che possono essere comunque un flop, per carità)


----------



## Milanlove (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Senza covid oggi il bilancio sarebbe in pari e ,anzi , il prossimo bilancio forse potrebbe essere in pari.
> Il calcio senza pubblico è come una fabbrica di forchette per ristoranti cinesi.


Senza il covid l'inter oggi avrebbe hakimi, Lukaku conte e chissà chi altro... La pandemia c'è per tutti. Nin parliamo del Barcellona o altri top club. 
Noi a giugno 21 mi pare che abbiamo chiuso in perdita di 90 e passa milioni. Non sono noccioline.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Senza il covid l'inter oggi avrebbe hakimi, Lukaku conte e chissà chi altro... La pandemia c'è per tutti. Nin parliamo del Barcellona o altri top club.
> Noi a giugno 21 mi pare che abbiamo chiuso in perdita di 90 e passa milioni. Non sono noccioline.


L'inter non è in crisi per la proprietà?
Comunque credo il prossimo esercizio del Milan sarà in pari.
Risultato incredibile.


----------



## MagicBox (29 Gennaio 2022)

Che L’obiettivo non sia vincere ma risanare i conti penso che ormai sia appurato.

Meglio la gestione da formichina del Milan, oppure quella da cicala dell’Inter?

io non lo so… so solo che per ora anche quest’anno falliscono l’anno prossimo, mentre ci stanno per sbattere la seconda stella in faccia


----------



## Milanlove (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'inter non è in crisi per la proprietà?
> Comunque credo il prossimo esercizio del Milan sarà in pari.
> Risultato incredibile.


Boh, credo siano in crisi perché la proprietà non mette soldi. Ma si parte sempre dai conti societeri sballati. 
A mio parere i bilanci in ordine con progetti sportivi adeguati sono quelli di sassuolo in piccolo, atalanta in medio e credo bayern in grande. 
Noi per arrivare a zero, quindi azzerare in un anno i 90 milioni di passivo credo che dovremmo andare in Champions, non comprare nessuno e vendere qualcuno. La vedo difficile, però non sono un contabile. Vedremo. Di certo anche se mai un giorno arriveremo a zero, poi si dovrà restare a zero e non tornare in perdita. Quindi per aumentare un po' i costi di stipendi e cartellini, dovremo aumentare i ricavi da sponsor e vendere giocatori valorizzati. Mi viene l'ansia solo a pensarci


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Boh, credo siano in crisi perché la proprietà non mette soldi. Ma si parte sempre dai conti societeri sballati.
> A mio parere i bilanci in ordine con progetti sportivi adeguati sono quelli di sassuolo in piccolo, atalanta in medio e credo bayern in grande.
> Noi per arrivare a zero, quindi azzerare in un anno i 90 milioni di passivo credo che dovremmo andare in Champions, non comprare nessuno e vendere qualcuno. La vedo difficile, però non sono un contabile. Vedremo. Di certo anche se mai un giorno arriveremo a zero, poi si dovrà restare a zero e non tornare in perdita. Quindi per aumentare un po' i costi di stipendi e cartellini, dovremo aumentare i ricavi da sponsor e vendere giocatori valorizzati. Mi viene l'ansia solo a pensarci


Per me a grandi livelli è impossibile. 

Un risultato del genere è possibile solo cannibalizzando la lega e creando un sistema di predominio su tutto.
Una condizione non esattamente sportiva insomma.


----------



## Maurizio91 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Purtroppo stiamo vivendo un paradosso: in classifica siamo risaliti, ma sul piano progettuale stiamo toccando il fondo. Mai così male:

- acquistato un tizio senza senso (Pellegri)
- acquistato uno scherzo (billy ballo)
- acquistato un altro ultra-trentenne a cui affidare l'attacco, assieme a un 40enne
- teniamo il "buon" Daniel Maldini pure per la seconda parte della stagione
- non riusciamo a sbolognare un giocatore senza un senso (Castellitto)
- acquisto di punta: un ragazzino da mandare nello stanza dello spirito e del tempo (Lazovic)
- perso Dollarman a zero
- perso Cacca a zero
- perdiamo il trequartista titolare e...non viene neanche sostituito
- rischiamo di perdere quel traditore a zero


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo stiamo vivendo un paradosso: in classifica siamo risaliti, ma sul piano progettuale stiamo toccando il fondo. Mai così male:
> 
> - acquistato un tizio senza senso (Pellegri)
> - acquistato uno scherzo (billy ballo)
> ...


Era prevedibile comunque....
Non a caso Napoli, Lazio e Roma vincono mai. 
Non basta la buona gestione.


----------



## Djici (29 Gennaio 2022)

Milanlove ha scritto:


> Boh, credo siano in crisi perché la proprietà non mette soldi. Ma si parte sempre dai conti societeri sballati.
> A mio parere i bilanci in ordine con progetti sportivi adeguati sono quelli di sassuolo in piccolo, atalanta in medio e credo bayern in grande.
> Noi per arrivare a zero, quindi azzerare in un anno i 90 milioni di passivo credo che dovremmo andare in Champions, non comprare nessuno e vendere qualcuno. La vedo difficile, però non sono un contabile. Vedremo. Di certo anche se mai un giorno arriveremo a zero, poi si dovrà restare a zero e non tornare in perdita. Quindi per aumentare un po' i costi di stipendi e cartellini, dovremo aumentare i ricavi da sponsor e vendere giocatori valorizzati. Mi viene l'ansia solo a pensarci


Impossibile e lo sai pure tu.
Non si può pensare di arrivare al pareggio di bilancio attraverso le plusvalenze... Perché quelle le puoi fare 1 anno. Magari 2. Ma poi se sbagli a rimpiazzare i giocatori ceduti nei 2 anni precedenti non hai più materiale da plusvalenza... E rischi addirittura di avere meno entroiti perché non vai in CL...e magari nemmeno in EL.
Devi vedere giocatori SOLO quando sai cos'è sul fisico del giocatore, se l'offerta è irrinunciabile o se il giocatore non ti lascia alternative (ovviamente parlo dei giocatori validi mica della riserva della riserva).
Il Bayern chi ha venduto per fare quadrate i conti?
Nessuno.
Ma la loro realtà e che sono talmente forti che a chi potrebbero cedere i loro giocatori? Sopra il Bayern chi ci può essere?
Massimo 3 o 4 squadre.
Quindi non e quello che cercano di fare.
I migliori se li tengono.
Ma loro potrebbero comunque vincere il campionato cedendo 4 titolari...
Giocano da soli


----------



## Garrincha (29 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Impossibile e lo sai pure tu.
> Non si può pensare di arrivare al pareggio di bilancio attraverso le plusvalenze... Perché quelle le puoi fare 1 anno. Magari 2. Ma poi se sbagli a rimpiazzare i giocatori ceduti nei 2 anni precedenti non hai più materiale da plusvalenza... E rischi addirittura di avere meno entroiti perché non vai in CL...e magari nemmeno in EL.
> Devi vedere giocatori SOLO quando sai cos'è sul fisico del giocatore, se l'offerta è irrinunciabile o se il giocatore non ti lascia alternative (ovviamente parlo dei giocatori validi mica della riserva della riserva).
> Il Bayern chi ha venduto per fare quadrate i conti?
> ...


Il Bayern nel mercato interno pesca a parametro zero da anni oltre ad avere un buono scouting, in piccolo è quello che stava diventando la Juventus, poi il giocattolo si è rotto. Rimane comunque anche adesso la meta più ambita in Italia sia da italiani che da stranieri, per ultimo Vlahovic


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma sta cosa dei parametri ZERO è una ossessione dei tifosi. Ma di che stiamo parlando? DOnnarumma era andato da 4 anni, Romagnoli ha un valore del cartellino NEGATIVO visto il contratto che ha, Ciapanoglu potevano venderlo a 15 milioni l'anno scorso? Forse, significa 6-7 milioni di plusvalenza, capirai. L'unico appunto su Kessiè, si poteva cedere. Ma stiamo aprlando del nulla cosmico nella "big picture" della gestione aziendale. Qui esaltiamo Lukaku e Hakimi, 200 milioni, dimenticando che sono stati pagati 130 milioni e che l'Inter con quei 70-80-90 milioni di plusvalenza ci ha campato 4 mesi l'anno scorso visto che sta andando avanti con prestiti da 800 milioni totali e che esaurirà completamente alla fine della prossima stagione.
> 
> Ma secondo voi Elliot, un fondo di investimento, non avrebbe già licenziato Maldini e Massara se tenesse cosi tanto a qualche decina di milioni di plusvalenza? La realtà è che molti tifosi non capiscono una beata MAZZA di economia e di bilanci. Questa fissazione su plusvalenza straordinarie su qualcosa che è a zero a bilancio, è gestione straordinaria. Se c'è la possibilità OK, ma non sento nessuno dire che l'Inter brucia 20 milioni al mese di cassa. Qui sono tutti arrabbiati perchè non facciamo mercato, il che non ha nulla a che fare con 2 plusvalenze.
> 
> ps. spesso si invocano rinnovi 3 anni prima senza considerare, che un Kessiè da 2 a 6 milioni per 3 anni significa 24 milioni in più di costi, giusto per dire. Ovvero un rinnovo tre anni fa con cessione oggi a 25 milioni, sarebbe esattamente come perderlo a zero. Veramente ragazzi, basta con sto perdere a zero. Solo i giornalisti di calcio ne parlano, mai sentito gente della finanza parlare di ste robe


per me hai mescolato qualche concetto corretto ad un mare di scuse per giustificare una gestione mediocre, portata avanti da uno che non è un professionista del mestiere e lo dimostra quasi quotidianamente. se avesse un altro cognome sarebbero partite già le contestazioni.
ecco perchè è ancora al suo posto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> e ci mancherebbe, la gestione sportiva è il "core" business di una società di calcio. Quest'estate hanno la possibilità (perchè c'è) di fare scelte coraggiose e inserire almeno 3 ottimi profili.


le possibilità c'erano anche lo scorso anno, ma hanno preferito rinnovare ibra, costruirgli intorno un attacco osceno su misura, tentare di rinnovare donnarumma e sostituire turca con daniel maldini.

auguri per quest'estate.


----------



## Davidoff (29 Gennaio 2022)

Con Elliott non si vincerà niente, ripassate dopo che avremo fatto lo stadio ( se ce lo faranno fare), saremo stati venduti a qualcuno di ambizioso E avremo fatto mercati importanti per recuperare il gap accumulato nel frattempo con Inda e ladri, quindi nel duemilamai. Il Milan vincente è finito, facciamocene una ragione, specialmente considerato che i ladri in questo periodo storico fatturano molto più di noi, cosa che accoppiata alla loro mafia rende impossibile tirare su una squadra superiore alla loro. In passato per batterli abbiamo sempre dovuto investire più di loro, ora non possiamo più.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le possibilità c'erano anche lo scorso anno, ma hanno preferito rinnovare ibra, costruirgli intorno un attacco osceno su misura, tentare di rinnovare donnarumma e sostituire turca con daniel maldini.
> 
> auguri per quest'estate.


il problema non è che hanno preferito rinnovare ad ibra, è che gioco forza piu di ibra, giroud e pellegri non potevi avere, il mercato delle punte è complicato, infatti l'inter ha sostituito lukaku con la coppia dzeko/caicedo


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2022)

Il problema di Elliot è che vuole raggiungere grandi obbiettivi rischiando zero.

Il che sarebbe fantastico da ogni punto vista, il sogno di chiunque.

Ma è realistico? Guardando la storia direi proprio di no.

Il Real odierno è nato azzardando a livelli folli, ma ha funzionato.

Io non dico di fare quelle follie, non lo pretendo, ma qualche rischio devono prenderselo i nostri proprietari, adesso che siamo al punto dello step finale


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non capisco chi si illude o continua a farlo.* Paolo Maldini ed altri dirigenti che rappresentano AC Milan lo stanno dicendo da ANNI qual'è la politica del club, non hanno mai raccontato mezza balla, non hanno mai illuso nessuno.*
> 
> Ma perchè ci rimanete male scusate?! Leggo di gente che si sente presa in giro, ma se Maldini ancora prima che aprisse il mercato aveva già spiegato come stavano le cose, davvero pensavate stesse bleffando!?
> 
> ...


ma questo non è vero, maldini si è presentato con tutt'altro tenore.
per questo parecchi ci son rimasti male, non io sinceramente.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Ma cr7 lo hanno avuto in regalo o hanno investito? Perchè altrimenti nn si capisce come avrebbero potuto liberare spazio a bilancio per Vhlaovic se PRIMA non avessero investito in Ronaldo.


La Juve prima del covid fatturava intorno ai 400 milioni, noi al massimo siamo arrivati a 200.

Ecco la spiegazione. 
La proprietà sotto questo aspetto non c'entra nulla ragazzi.

Ora anche loro col crollo dei ricavi e le perdite enormi che stanno avendo stanno tagliando i costi come ho spiegato prima.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque sei un maestro della dialettica quando si tratta di avvalorare una tesi .
> Senza offesa, ci mancherebbe.
> Anzi, è un complimento.
> 
> ...


Certo ma che noi tagliamo i costi è evidente e lo sappiamo benissimo.
Ma è quello che stanno facendo anche Juve e Inter.

Il punto è che pare che loro stiano investendo... ma non è vero! Perché gli acquisti che fanno sono in seguito a cessioni importanti di giocatori fortissimi. Stanno reinvestendo una minima parte di quello che incassano. Ma a livello di payroll stanno tagliando i costi di brutto. È così ragazzi.

La vera differenza è che loro avevano dei veri top player da cedere mentre noi siamo rinati dalla cenere. E occhio perché stanno cedendo anche De Ligt e Barella, mica è finita eh.

Poi a me sta bene criticare Elliott e la dirigenza, basta farlo in modo ragionato però è tenendo di conto che viviamo sulla terra in una pandemia con stadi chiusi e non giochiamo a fifa.


----------



## rossonerosud (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Juve prima del covid fatturava intorno ai 400 milioni, noi al massimo siamo arrivati a 200.
> 
> Ecco la spiegazione.
> La proprietà sotto questo aspetto non c'entra nulla ragazzi.
> ...


Quindi con 200 milioni di fatturato non possiamo neanche permetterci a gennaio di sostituire i due centrali titolari rotti. Non dico due, neanche uno. Ma smettetela di arrampicarvi sui vetri.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> il problema non è che hanno preferito rinnovare ad ibra, è che gioco forza piu di ibra, giroud e pellegri non potevi avere, il mercato delle punte è complicato, infatti l'inter ha sostituito lukaku con la coppia dzeko/caicedo


si si, nei sogni forse di chi crede di essere in ottime mani e dentro ad un ottimo progetto.
l'esempio dell'inter non c'entra, l'inter ha ridotto i costi con quella operazione, noi li abbiamo addirittura aumentati per avere quei 3, che costano molto più di dzeko e caicedo. ma chiunque farebbe a cambio con loro, ovviamente, perchè abbiamo il peggior parco attaccanti di tutta la serie A alla modica cifra di circa 20M annui buttati nel cesso.
ma lo sai anche tu sei uno abbastanza sgamato, a mio parere.

il milan tornerà ad essere il milan quando tutti i personaggi del ciclo di berlusconi saranno morti o impossibilitati a lavorare. allora si parlerà dei tesserati milan per merito e non per cognome, finalmente.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Dipende sempre se poi vinci o quantomeno rimani a quel livello, ai tifosi dell'Inter importerà poco di Lukaku e Hakimi se vinceranno di nuovo lo scudetto, la Roma smantellò la squadra che era arrivata in semifinale di Champions per poi uscire dalle prime quattro, a loro è girata male.
> 
> Alla Juve credo possano vendere chiunque a parte Chiesa che il tifoso sarà felice
> 
> Ha senso tenersi Theo e Leao perdendoli a zero o è meglio venderli? In entrambi i casi dipende con chi li sostituisci, si possono anche perdere a zero se il livello perlomeno rimane lo stesso, certo è più arduo sostituirli puntando ogni volta su scommesse che su giocatori confermati (che possono essere comunque un flop, per carità)


Bisogna ammettere purtroppo che Marotta è un maestro in questo.
Anche alla Juve ha sempre fatto capolavori di cessioni prendendo poi giocatori sempre fortissimi.
È bravo purtroppo, c'è poco da dire.

Noi seconde facciamo bene a non cedere nessuno ancora perché questo è un gruppo giovane che ha appena cominciato a ingranare. Deve cementificarsi e diventare gruppo vero, sopratutto quando non ci sarà più Ibra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Conosco il tuo debole per Maldini, e sicuramente può fare meglio (attenzione non significa trasformare asini in cavalli volanti). Ma è davvero difficile con questa proprietà. Però ai tempi di Galliani la situazione era identica e giannino si prendeva una valanga di insulti o vale per tutti o per nessuno. Alla fine però non parliamo di un'azienda di bevande energetiche che basta qualche strategia di marketing o qualche taglio al personale per trovare una soluzione nel calcio è davvero difficile perché alla fine dipende dai risultati in campo.
> 
> Boh, io non so come possiamo migliorarci con quello che abbiamo.. io stesso sono davvero esterrefatto non abbiamo nemmeno un cent da spendere siamo passati da una proprietà che spende in due nanosecondi 80 mln per Pacqueà e Piontik al nulla cosmico.. sono preoccupato per l'attaccante, obiettivamente non si può continuare con Ibra e Giroud dai.. a tutto c'è un limite ed è per questo che sono convinto che arriverà Belotti.


Ma va bene tutto ma come si fa a paragonare oggi al Giannino?? Quando mai li avresti presi theo, Bennacer, Leao, tomori, Tonali, Maignan?.. Ci si lamenta, giustamente, di Giroud ma quello ci ha portato matti, Torres, destro e lapadula.. Mesbah, traore, taiwo, mati Fernandez, rami.. Ci ha ridotto a scannarci tra tifosi su sorregge come taarabt e deolofeu..
E infatti poi il campo parla.. Agonizzavamo al settimo posto in una serie A più patetica di questa, oggi almeno ci giochiamo i primi posti e non veniamo abusati sessualmente da ogni big che incontriamo..


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> si si, nei sogni forse di chi crede di essere in ottime mani e dentro ad un ottimo progetto.
> l'esempio dell'inter non c'entra, l'inter ha ridotto i costi con quella operazione, noi li abbiamo addirittura aumentati per avere quei 3, che costano molto più di dzeko e caicedo. ma chiunque farebbe a cambio con loro, ovviamente, perchè abbiamo il peggior parco attaccanti di tutta la serie A alla modica cifra di circa 20M annui buttati nel cesso.
> ma lo sai anche tu sei uno abbastanza sgamato, a mio parere.
> 
> il milan tornerà ad essere il milan quando tutti i personaggi del ciclo di berlusconi saranno morti o impossibilitati a lavorare. allora si parlerà dei tesserati milan per merito e non per cognome, finalmente.


io ho semplicemente detto che il mercato delle punte è una roba inavvicinabile, o ti butti sulle vecchie cariatidi, o sui neonati come l'ultimo che abbiamo preso noi, per uno scamacca qualsiasi di chiedono minimo 40 mil sull'unghia


----------



## pazzomania (29 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma va bene tutto ma come si fa a paragonare oggi al Giannino?? Quando mai li avresti presi theo, Bennacer, Leao, tomori, Tonali, Maignan?.. Ci si lamenta, giustamente, di Giroud ma quello ci ha portato matti, Torres, destro e lapadula.. Mesbah, traore, taiwo, mati Fernandez, rami.. Ci ha ridotto a scannarci tra tifosi su sorregge come taarabt e deolofeu..
> E infatti poi il campo parla.. Agonizzavamo al settimo posto in una serie A più patetica di questa, oggi almeno ci giochiamo i primi posti e non veniamo abusati sessualmente da ogni big che incontriamo..



Amico, siccome su questa questione sei sulla sponda opposta alla mia, inizio a credere che forse non ci siamo capiti:

Il problema non è affatto quanto fatto fino ad oggi, siamo tutti arci felicissimi di dove siamo, più o meno.

La rabbia di noi altri, è la sensazione che abbiamo, di fermarci con la crescita quando invece era l'esatto momento perfetto per pigiare sull'acceleratore!


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Certo ma che noi tagliamo i costi è evidente e lo sappiamo benissimo.
> Ma è quello che stanno facendo anche Juve e Inter.
> 
> Il punto è che pare che loro stiano investendo... ma non è vero! Perché gli acquisti che fanno sono in seguito a cessioni importanti di giocatori fortissimi. Stanno reinvestendo una minima parte di quello che incassano. Ma a livello di payroll stanno tagliando i costi di brutto. È così ragazzi.
> ...


Il tifoso è così.. L'Inter sta reinvedtendo i 150 milioni presi in estate..
Se io qua dico di fare plusvalenza se arrivano 70 milioni per theo mi saltano alla gola in 20 invece.. 

Poi sia chiaro, purtroppo alcune serpi e un pò di ingenuità nostra la paghiamo perché tra zizzo, chala e Kessie almeno 50 milioni andavano raccattati..


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema di Elliot è che vuole raggiungere grandi obbiettivi rischiando zero.
> 
> Il che sarebbe fantastico da ogni punto vista, il sogno di chiunque.
> 
> ...


Verissimo. È quello che sostengo anche io.
Finora il lavoro è stato complessivamente eccellente.
Sono stati commesso errori ma siamo tornati competitivi, c'è poco da discutere su questo, dopo dieci anni di disastri.
Non era semplice riuscirci oltretutto con grande attenzione ai costi.
Ora però il prossimo passo è il più difficile perché quello che è stato fatto finora non basta più.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il tifoso è così.. L'Inter sta reinvedtendo i 150 milioni presi in estate..
> Se io qua dico di fare plusvalenza se arrivano 70 milioni per theo mi saltano alla gola in 20 invece..
> 
> Poi sia chiaro, purtroppo alcune serpi e un pò di ingenuità nostra la paghiamo perché tra zizzo, chala e Kessie almeno 50 milioni andavano raccattati..


A me cedere per acquistare non piace. Va fatto solo a fine ciclo e noi siamo appena all'inizio.

Sui giocatori persi a zero ne parliamo sempre... errori enormi di pianificazione. Anche qui non siamo gli unici visto che la Juve per dire sta per perdere Dybala a zero... però sono errori. 
Il rinnovo di Theo è altri fa ben sperare, sembra che si sia imparata la lezione. Speriamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Amico, siccome su questa questione sei sulla sponda opposta alla mia, inizio a credere che forse non ci siamo capiti:
> 
> Il problema non è affatto quanto fatto fino ad oggi, siamo tutti arci felicissimi di dove siamo, più o meno.
> 
> La rabbia di noi altri, è la sensazione che abbiamo, di fermarci con la crescita quando invece era l'esatto momento perfetto per pigiare sull'acceleratore!


Lo so.. Ma noi in estate abbiamo pagato 70 milioni per riscattare Tonali, tomori e prendere Maignan.. Gli altri invece hanno incassato soldi.. E poi appunto partivano più avanti, di brutto anche.. Avevano gente con cui fare cassa.. 
Non dimentichiamo che l'Inter ha fatto 3 campionati tipo questo nostro prima di vincere lo scudetto.. 
La vera differenza oggi è nel monte salariale, li i 150 o 250 milioni che loro fatturano in più si vedono di brutto


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Il problema di Elliot è che vuole raggiungere grandi obbiettivi rischiando zero.
> 
> Il che sarebbe fantastico da ogni punto vista, il sogno di chiunque.
> 
> ...


Si chiaro.

Ma nessuno pretende di spendere 200 k a sessione, ma nemmeno i 10 mln + 1 di prestito. Tra l'altro questa stessa proprietà ha tirato fuori cash per Paquetà e Piontek oltre ai vari 17 mln per Castijejo 19 per Laxalt 20 mln per Kalimero i 21 mln per Theo i 30 per Leao.. praticamente Elliot col portafoglio aperto col duo Leotardo e Maldini (il primo Maldini fu un disastro dai e qui non parlatemi di Giannino per favore) hanno combinato un disastro (Theo a parte e Leao che forse si è rivelano non la sola che si pensava all'inizio) ed ora siamo passati ad una situazione ove Elliot ha chiuso del tutto i rubinetti, se ci sono i soldi della CL usiamo quelli (Tomori) altrimenti nada.

Una involuzione incredibile al netto che proprio ora bisognava tirare fuori la grande per fare il salto e megari mettere la freccia.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Juve prima del covid fatturava intorno ai 400 milioni, noi al massimo siamo arrivati a 200.
> 
> Ecco la spiegazione.
> La proprietà sotto questo aspetto non c'entra nulla ragazzi.
> ...


era a quasi 600M il fatturato juve.
per il resto il discorso giusto è forse una via di mezzo.
anche inter e juve stanno tagliando tanto, ovviamente, ma potrebbero tagliare di più, per arrivare allo zero prima (da qui chi si lamenta con elliot).
inter e juve sono un po' come noi 2 anni fa quando abbiamo tagliato ma abbiamo preso leao, benna, theo...
ecco in questo momento storico, come noi 2 anni fa, la juve non può far altro che tagliare e migliorare la rosa per forza, come noi 2 anni fa. ma non perchè maldini o cherubini sono dei geni, ma perchè non migliorare (con tutto lo schifo che hanno loro e che avevamo noi) è impossibile.
tutte le lodi che si è beccato paolo se le beccherà anche cherubini, che a differenza nostra arriverà al pareggio di bilancio molto prima di noi e con un fatturato più alto del nostro.
noi partivamo da un punto più basso, ma siamo stati anche molto, troppo lenti nel risalire. questo è un anno buttato letteralmente nel cesso e lo scorso quasi. 
*quando la gente parla di giovani presi a poco win-win non considera la perdita di tempo che ti porta questa scommessa nella corsa ad accrescere il fatturato e il livello squadra. questo concetto è un buco nero per quasi tutti.* quando parlo di questo concetto non mi caga mai nessuno ma io son straconvinto di questo. pellegri è stata una spesa minima così come daniel o diaz o florenzi (spesa alta) per non parlare di ibra o romagnoli o baka ma tutte perdite di tempo che sommate fanno la differenza tra crescita e stallo. 100 volte meglio kalulu e gabbia e saele e hauge che bravi o meno sono state scommesse con un senso e che se non sbocciano portano almeno introiti.

discorso diverso per marmotta che non ha tagliato in una squadra da 5o posto ma in una squadra da scudetto, molto più difficile.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Gennaio 2022)

Bisogna azzeccare tre giocatori altrimenti non se ne esce.
La juve alla fin fine quando iniziò il ciclo costrui il centrocampo pirlo-pogba-vidal con relative poche risorse, grande intuito e grandi capacità.
Aggiungiamoci pure barzagli dietro e non scordiamo nemmeno i carichi da 90 quando servivano.

Se pensiamo di salire col fatturato step by step ci vuole un decennio di questo passo.
Mosse alla giroud consentono di prendere tempo ma anche condannano a perdere tempo.
Giroud ha senso solo se nel frattempo azzecchi il lazetic della situazione.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io ho semplicemente detto che il mercato delle punte è una roba inavvicinabile, o ti butti sulle vecchie cariatidi, o sui neonati come l'ultimo che abbiamo preso noi, per uno scamacca qualsiasi di chiedono minimo 40 mil sull'unghia


non è inavvicinabile, ci sono anche i vlahovic a 1,5M. 
certo ci vuole un culo atomico a prenderlo ma almeno devi provarci. se parti con ibra e costruisci intorno a lui un abominio hai il 100% di possibilità di fallimento.
con i 20M annui dei nostri 3 potevi prendere abraham a titolo definitivo, scamacca ne bastavano meno, zapata anche... ma praticamente chiunque in europa ha un rendimento migliore qualità/prezzo dei nostri 3 bidoni.

fosse l'unico abominio potrei parlare di errore. ma se ci metto dentro tutto il resto dico che il progetto non ha futuro, saremo nel limbo del 3o-5o posto per anno continuando così.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io ho semplicemente detto che il mercato delle punte è una roba inavvicinabile, o ti butti sulle vecchie cariatidi, o sui neonati come l'ultimo che abbiamo preso noi, per uno scamacca qualsiasi di chiedono minimo 40 mil sull'unghia



Si torna sempre al solito discorso fatto anche per i rinnovi.
Se non puoi permetterti di spendere determinate cifre (come questi 40M per Scamacca),se credi nel giocatore,devi anticipare i tempi.
L'anno scorso Scamacca ne costava la metà,ma anche quelli evidentemente erano ritenuti troppi per il nostro ridicolo budget.

Molto meglio andare avanti con un 40enne a fine carriera e un 35enne,nella speranza che qualche bambino (prima Pellegri,ora Lazetic) si trasformi in un buon attaccante.

Non abbiamo vie di mezzo,o troppo in la con gli anni o giocatori troppo giovani.


----------



## Goro (29 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> io ho semplicemente detto che il mercato delle punte è una roba inavvicinabile, o ti butti sulle vecchie cariatidi, o sui neonati come l'ultimo che abbiamo preso noi, per uno scamacca qualsiasi di chiedono minimo 40 mil sull'unghia


Persino Caicedo ci sarebbe stato utile, senza contare Cabral o Alvarez andati via a cifre umane. Sicuramente con una quindicina di milioni trovi qualche scommessa, soprattutto in Francia e Germania.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Persino Caicedo ci sarebbe stato utile, senza contare Cabral o Alvarez andati via a cifre umane. Sicuramente con una quindicina di milioni trovi qualche scommessa, soprattutto in Francia e Germania.


caicedo era sempre rotto a genoa, figuriamoci da noi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si torna sempre al solito discorso fatto anche per i rinnovi.
> Se non puoi permetterti di spendere determinate cifre (come questi 40M per Scamacca),se credi nel giocatore,devi anticipare i tempi.
> L'anno scorso Scamacca ne costava la metà,ma anche quelli evidentemente erano ritenuti troppi per il nostro ridicolo budget.
> 
> ...


è quello hanno fatto con lazatic, cioè anticipare i tempi


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> era a quasi 600M il fatturato juve.
> per il resto il discorso giusto è forse una via di mezzo.
> anche inter e juve stanno tagliando tanto, ovviamente, ma potrebbero tagliare di più, per arrivare allo zero prima (da qui chi si lamenta con elliot).
> inter e juve sono un po' come noi 2 anni fa quando abbiamo tagliato ma abbiamo preso leao, benna, theo...
> ...


La juve ragazzi è 10 anni avanti a noi se non 15.
È un pazzo chi crede di poter colmare il gap con loro con una sola partecipazione alla champions.

Parlando dei noi, lenti a risalire? A me non pare proprio. Anzi siamo risaliti velocemente. Ora casomai arriva il difficile. Come puoi dire anni buttati nel cesso? Ma in base a cosa? 
Abbiamo lanciato un gruppo giovanissimo dove oggi ci sono almeno 6 giocatori che sono il top della serie A. Io boh se vi pare poco... che vi devo dire... se non vedete la differenza dagli scorsi boh...

Per il resto non ho capito cosa intendi.

Riguardo i giovani, li puoi prendere ma li devi bilanciare con altri esperti. Non so se hai mai giocato a calcio ma i veterani in una squadra sono fondamentali. Gente come Florenzi e Giroud ci vogliono in uno spogliatoio, non puoi avere solo ragazzini. Se ho capito cosa intendi.
L'importante è non investirci. I soldi vanno spesi per giocatori più giovani che possano crescere.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è quello hanno fatto con lazatic, cioè anticipare i tempi


Lascia perdere che quando tre anni fa dicevo di prendere Haaland (che avevo visto 18 enne col Salisburgo in EL) e non Ibra tutti mi mangiarono vivo ahahah

A parte gli scherzi, nessuna aspettativa su Lazetic ma se vuoi un campione in attacco ora come ora lo devi prendere giovanissimo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La juve ragazzi è 10 anni avanti a noi se non 15.
> È un pazzo chi crede di poter colmare il gap con loro con una sola partecipazione alla champions.
> 
> Parlando dei noi, lenti a risalire? A me non pare proprio. Anzi siamo risaliti velocemente. Ora casomai arriva il difficile. Come puoi dire anni buttati nel cesso? Ma in base a cosa?
> ...


io veramente non capisco, quando si parla di giovani, ci si lamenta eh il progetto cccciovani non funziona, la maglia del milan pesa, san siro palcoscenico esigente e bla bla, giustamente la dirigenza decide di aggiungere una quota esperienza ripartendola tra ibra, giroud, kjear, florenzi e non va manco bene


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (29 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è quello hanno fatto con lazatic, cioè anticipare i tempi



E mi sta bene,ben vengano questi giovani.
Infatti non critico l'acquisto di questo ragazzo,ma il contorno con Ibra/Giroud.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> A me cedere per acquistare non piace. Va fatto solo a fine ciclo e noi siamo appena all'inizio.
> 
> Sui giocatori persi a zero ne parliamo sempre... errori enormi di pianificazione. Anche qui non siamo gli unici visto che la Juve per dire sta per perdere Dybala a zero... però sono errori.
> Il rinnovo di Theo è altri fa ben sperare, sembra che si sia imparata la lezione. Speriamo.


Di base pure io non cederei per fare mercato ma se ho i conti bloccati e con una cessione poi posso fare mercato un pensiero ce lo faccio.. Sarà l'esempio più banale del mondo ma la Juve cedendo Zidane ha fatto una squadra più forte.. Certo, devi saper vendere bene e poi avere altre operazioni già pronte

A noi manca anche tanto avere qualche team satellite che ci dia una mano eh..


----------



## Milanlove (29 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Impossibile e lo sai pure tu.
> Non si può pensare di arrivare al pareggio di bilancio attraverso le plusvalenze... Perché quelle le puoi fare 1 anno. Magari 2. Ma poi se sbagli a rimpiazzare i giocatori ceduti nei 2 anni precedenti non hai più materiale da plusvalenza... E rischi addirittura di avere meno entroiti perché non vai in CL...e magari nemmeno in EL.
> Devi vedere giocatori SOLO quando sai cos'è sul fisico del giocatore, se l'offerta è irrinunciabile o se il giocatore non ti lascia alternative (ovviamente parlo dei giocatori validi mica della riserva della riserva).
> Il Bayern chi ha venduto per fare quadrate i conti?
> ...


Ma infatti non sto dicendo che dobbiamo fare il bayern o il pareggio di bilancio. Dico l'opposto. Non lo faremo e se mai lo facessimo sarebbe una pena.

Se leggi i post scritti contestavo appunto il fatto che il Milan non ha sto magnifico bilancio in pareggio come spesso si vuol far passare come dato di fatto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La juve ragazzi è 10 anni avanti a noi se non 15.
> È un pazzo chi crede di poter colmare il gap con loro con una sola partecipazione alla champions.
> 
> Parlando dei noi, lenti a risalire? A me non pare proprio. Anzi siamo risaliti velocemente. Ora casomai arriva il difficile. Come puoi dire anni buttati nel cesso? Ma in base a cosa?
> ...


infatti non credo proprio di colmare il gap con loro in 1 anno, ma continuando così non lo colmeremo mai.

io per lenti a salire intendo come fatturato e rosa, non intendo un effimero 2o posto, ma anche se fosse 1o posto, che tra un mese o tra 8 mesi potrebbe essere 5o posto. se per te le ultime 4 sessioni di mercato sono state fatte bene... per me no.
tant'è che da 2 innesti obbligatori siam passati a 4-5 innesti obbligatori.

per il resto vedremo forse ci capiremo quando ci accorgeremo di dover prendere 5-6 giocatori e avremo i soldi per prenderne 1-2 e dovremo fare rinnovi assurdi o scelte dolorose.


----------



## folletto (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Sì, l’atteggiamento dovrebbe essere questo ma i termini “tifoso” e “razionalità” non vanno molto d’accordo.
Io comunque sono abbastanza rassegnato


----------



## sampapot (30 Gennaio 2022)

parola d'ordine? RASSEGNAZIONE...se non investi, difficilmente vinci e se non vinci niente mega sponsor e introiti di diritti e premi UEFA e resta basso l'appeal, quindi nessun buon giocatore aspira a venire al Milan....solo giovani, brocchi o giocatori a fine carriera (per fortuna pochi)......e la società non si "apprezza"....è la mentalità di una squadra di metà classifica...tipo sampdoria...torino...


----------



## mabadi (30 Gennaio 2022)

stiamo pagando ancora i danni fatti dall'ultimo mercato di Gallina e da Mirabilandia.
Un valanga di soldi gettati per giocatori peri se non inferiori a quelli che avevamo.


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io non capisco chi si illude o continua a farlo. Paolo Maldini ed altri dirigenti che rappresentano AC Milan lo stanno dicendo da ANNI qual'è la politica del club, non hanno mai raccontato mezza balla, non hanno mai illuso nessuno.


Come si incastra la politica del club con l'aver ingaggiato Florenzi, Messias, Bakayoko e Giroud? Io questo contesto alla società più che i soldi non spesi.


----------



## Manue (30 Gennaio 2022)

Sinceramente senza soldi non si va da nessuna parte,
pur facendo del tuo meglio, comunque non vinci e con il tetto ingaggi ridicolo che abbiamo, non compri manco top player.
Noi giocatori che prendono 10-12 mln in rosa, non possiamo permetterceli, anzi, volendo si può fare tutto a quanto pare, quindi diciamo che non vogliono cacciare i soldi.
Forse uno, ma forse...se Elliot fa uno strappo.


----------



## folletto (30 Gennaio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sinceramente senza soldi non si va da nessuna parte,
> *pur facendo del tuo meglio*, comunque non vinci e con il tetto ingaggi ridicolo che abbiamo, non compri manco top player.
> Noi giocatori che prendono 10-12 mln in rosa, non possiamo permetterceli, anzi, volendo si può fare tutto a quanto pare, quindi diciamo che non vogliono cacciare i soldi.
> Forse uno, ma forse...se Elliot fa uno strappo.


Il problema è che non è stato fatto il meglio possibile. Ok che i soldi messi a disposizione sono stati solo quelli per i riscatti (Tomori, Tonali) ma la squadra si è indebolita senza se e senza ma;
Ibra l'anno scorso pur essendo un giocatore sul viale del tramonto ha contribuito parecchio nel girone di andata ma ora è proprio tramontato ed è quasi dannoso, ma quando lui vuole è titolare.
Hanno puntato su Diaz titolare e questo si è dimostrato un errore perché in soldoni ha reso meno di quell'ameba del turco.
Sapevano che Kessie e Benna sarebbero stati out per almeno un mesetto e hanno fatto affidamento su Bakayoko e Krunic.
Hanno preso Giroud che, imho, come Diaz è un panchinaro (panchinaro mezzo finito con il titolare finito)
Hanno insistito con sto 4231 senza avere la gente adatta per giocarlo.
Alla fine abbiamo perso parecchio rispetto all'anno scorso e senza la crescita di Leao avremmo avuto parecchi punti in meno.
Sicuramente dimentico qualcosa (infortuni gravi a parte) ma a me pare evidente che siamo riusciti ad indebolirci.


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non è stato fatto il meglio possibile. Ok che i soldi messi a disposizione sono stati solo quelli per i riscatti (Tomori, Tonali) ma la squadra si è indebolita senza se e senza ma;
> Ibra l'anno scorso pur essendo un giocatore sul viale del tramonto ha contribuito parecchio nel girone di andata ma ora è proprio tramontato ed è quasi dannoso, ma quando lui vuole è titolare.
> Hanno puntato su Diaz titolare e questo si è dimostrato un errore perché in soldoni ha reso meno di quell'ameba del turco.
> Sapevano che Kessie e Benna sarebbero stati out per almeno un mesetto e hanno fatto affidamento su Bakayoko e Krunic.
> ...


Quoto tutto. Immagina questa squadra con il Tonali e con il Leao dell'anno scorso. Roba da ottavo posto


----------



## Albijol (30 Gennaio 2022)

Manue ha scritto:


> Sinceramente senza soldi non si va da nessuna parte,
> pur facendo del tuo meglio, comunque non vinci e con il tetto ingaggi ridicolo che abbiamo, non compri manco top player.
> Noi giocatori che prendono 10-12 mln in rosa, non possiamo permetterceli, anzi, volendo si può fare tutto a quanto pare, quindi diciamo che non vogliono cacciare i soldi.
> Forse uno, ma forse...se Elliot fa uno strappo.


Non è solo una questione di mancanza di vittorie. Si mette proprio a forte rischio ogni nano la partecipazione in Champions


----------



## Dexter (30 Gennaio 2022)

Antokkmilan ha scritto:


> Non spende? andate a vedere quanto hanno speso e poi ne riparliamo


H4nno riscaattato T0m0ri e T0nali!?!?1?1?1?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Come si incastra la politica del club con l'aver ingaggiato Florenzi, Messias, Bakayoko e Giroud? Io questo contesto alla società più che i soldi non spesi.



Pensare che erano partiti anche bene con l'innesto dei vari Hernandez,bennacer,leao,tonali,tomori,kalulu,dalot,saelemeker.
Linea giovani,che alla fine ci andava anche bene,consapevoli che mai avrebbero speso 80M a botta per 1 singolo acquisto.
Ibrahimovic e Kjaer dovevano essere l'eccezione,due figure over 30 che avrebbero dovuto portare esperienza alla squadra.
benissimo.

Ma alla fine hanno voluto esagerare andando ad ingaggiare tutti i giocatori e giocatoricchi senza ne arte ne parte,come Billy Ballo,Bakayoko,Florenzi,Messias,Giroud. Motivazione ? Avrebbero portato alla squadra il loro bagaglio di esperienza.

Linea verde andata a farsi fottere e per chi ? Per questi scappati di casa.
Il calciomercato horror della stagione 2021/2022 sarà ricordato per anni (e anni)


----------



## Lo Gnu (30 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo alcuni, la proprietà agisce in base ai dettami della dirigenza e non viceversa. 
Perché se arriva Marotta Elliot improvvisamente spende. Certo.


----------



## Antokkmilan (30 Gennaio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> H4nno riscaattato T0m0ri e T0nali!?!?1?1?1?


Il concetto è un altro: la proprietà spende anzi spendeva vedi i fallimenti Paquetà, Piatek( spesi cash per due mezzi giocatori più o meno 80 milioni) quindi a parer mio la società si è stufata di buttare soldi.


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Hai scritto esattamente l'opposto di quello che penso.
> Noi non dobbiamo accettare nulla. Anzi. Dobbiamo rivendicare il fatto che non siamo l'udinese di turno.
> Se vogliono lavorare con zero euro che comprino la Salernitana.
> 
> ...


Imho il disappunto e il desiderio di contestare li puoi esternare scrivendo sui social ufficiali, non acquistando materiale sportivo AcMilan oppure evitando di guardare la squadra costruita da questa dirigenza. Senza polemica. Credo siano dei mezzi concreti.


----------



## Maximo (30 Gennaio 2022)

Beh possiamo dire che in estate sono stati acquistati Maignan, Tomori e Tonali?

Adesso va bene il disfattismo ma parliamo di 60 mln di cartellino per 3 giocatori. Poi i soldi sono finiti e hanno chiuso il mercato con prestiti/acquisti di giocatori improponibili.

Ricordiamoci che abbiamo preso anche Adli e che il prossimo anno rientra Pobega. In estate serviranno altri 3 aquisti del valore (tecnico), dell'estate predente, o non si va da nessuna parte, su questo non c'è dubbio.


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Gennaio 2022)

Se c’è tutto questo mal contento perché non una bella contestazione sotto Casa Milan? Zero tifosi della curva allo stadio, disdire tutti gli abbonamenti, basta merchandising. Un duro comunicato di tifosi. Ognuno può scriverlo e trovare uno spazio affinché abbia visibilità. Già 50 utenti che si ritrovano e contestano possono avere risonanza.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Gennaio 2022)

io non so di che vi meravigliate, rimango sempre basito. Sono due anni che parlano di sostenibilità, autofinanziamento. In tutte le lingue lo dicono.


----------



## Djici (30 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Imho il disappunto e il desiderio di contestare li puoi esternare scrivendo sui social ufficiali, non acquistando materiale sportivo AcMilan oppure evitando di guardare la squadra costruita da questa dirigenza. Senza polemica. Credo siano dei mezzi concreti.


Questi mezzi non li toccano.
Perché?
Perché se ne escono con "i giovani stanno sui tablet e a loro non interessa più il calcio".
Per guardare le partite già lì arrangio in un altro modo.
Per gli articoli ufficiali, non posso fare a meno della maglia del Milan almeno per mio figlio che con i suoi soli 11 anni non può capire le cose che stanno succedendo a questa gloriosa squadra.
Non e che gli dico di non mettere la maglia del Milan per contestare Elliott.

Per me rimane chiaramente troppo poco come contestazione.


----------



## Zenos (30 Gennaio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Questi mezzi non li toccano.
> Perché?
> Perché se ne escono con "i giovani stanno sui tablet e a loro non interessa più il calcio".
> Per guardare le partite già lì arrangio in un altro modo.
> ...


Contestazioni non ne sono partite perché c'è Maldini. Ci fosse stato un Fassone o un Leonardo al suo posto avremmo visto i fuochi d'artificio sotto casa Milan. Questo contesto a Maldini,il far da scudo a questa banda di strozzini.

Si facesse da parte se davvero ama il Milan altrimenti per me è parte di questa pagliacciata.


----------



## rossonero71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non è stato fatto il meglio possibile. Ok che i soldi messi a disposizione sono stati solo quelli per i riscatti (Tomori, Tonali) ma la squadra si è indebolita senza se e senza ma;
> Ibra l'anno scorso pur essendo un giocatore sul viale del tramonto ha contribuito parecchio nel girone di andata ma ora è proprio tramontato ed è quasi dannoso, ma quando lui vuole è titolare.
> Hanno puntato su Diaz titolare e questo si è dimostrato un errore perché in soldoni ha reso meno di quell'ameba del turco.
> Sapevano che Kessie e Benna sarebbero stati out per almeno un mesetto e hanno fatto affidamento su Bakayoko e Krunic.
> ...


ci siamo fissati con questo 4-2-3-1 senza avere gli uomini adatti,esatto.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Se c’è tutto questo mal contento perché non una bella contestazione sotto Casa Milan? Zero tifosi della curva allo stadio, disdire tutti gli abbonamenti, basta merchandising. Un duro comunicato di tifosi. Ognuno può scriverlo e trovare uno spazio affinché abbia visibilità. Già 50 utenti che si ritrovano e contestano possono avere risonanza.


Oh, lo dico da mesi. Questi sono i metodi giusti. Solo una cosa: la contestazione sotto casa Milan non occorre. Basta disertare lo stadio, disdire gli abbonamenti tv e non comprare più neanche un portachiavi o una penna brandizzata Milan.


----------



## rossonerosud (30 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io non so di che vi meravigliate, rimango sempre basito. Sono due anni che parlano di sostenibilità, autofinanziamento. In tutte le lingue lo dicono.


Un conto è l'autofinanziamento, altro conto è perdere i due centrali titolari e non spendere neanche otto milioni di euro (Thiaw) per sostituirne almeno uno. C'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## Garrincha (30 Gennaio 2022)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> è quello hanno fatto con lazatic, cioè anticipare i tempi


Lazetic prima di tre o cinque anni però non sarà d'aiuto, Leao è semi esploso quest'anno anche se segna troppo poco. 

Al Milan serve un Tomori in attacco in estate, non si può continuare ad acquistare difensori e ignorare il fronte, una punta da venti gol avrebbe risolto molti problemi in questa stagione. Un Abraham della Roma che è costato quanto Tomori è indispensabile, non ti puoi presentare con l'attacco di quest'anno più Colombo e Lazetic


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Gennaio 2022)

Bisogna arrivare sul nuovo Vlahovic prima che sia concepito.
Bisogna piazzare guardoni ,ehm osservatori ,nelle stanze da letto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Santo Dio, il mercato è finito, non abbiamo preso un difensore dopo che i due titolari si son rotti crociato e menisco e la prima riserva andrà via a zero a giugno. Ma ci rendiamo conto di come siamo messi?


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Inutile farsi illusioni. Gli altri vanno sul mercato per vincere mentre la nostra proprietà solo per investire.


----------



## Swaitak (30 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bisogna arrivare sul nuovo Vlahovic prima che sia concepito.
> Bisogna piazzare guardoni ,ehm osservatori ,nelle stanze da letto.


possibilmente deve nascere in Francia o nel Chelsea


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Venduto pure casa Milan tra l'altro... Siamo in liquidazione.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (30 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Venduto pure casa Milan tra l'altro... Siamo in liquidazione.



Ricordate quando nel lontano 2015 era il turno del pullman ?
Quest'anno abbiamo fatto un passo in avanti con Casa Milan,ora prossimo step la vendita di un campetto di milanello.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ricordate quando nel lontano 2015 era il turno del pullman ?
> Quest'anno abbiamo fatto un passo in avanti con Casa Milan,ora prossimo step la vendita di un campetto di milanello.


Se ci perculano tutti poi c'è poco da fare. Trovatemi una proprietà che vende un immobile e poi usa quel denaro per ripianare... Peggiore proprietá mai avuta al Milan.


----------



## Davidoff (30 Gennaio 2022)

Elliott e’ un proprietario scandaloso, poco da dire, zero attenzione all’ambito sportivo e investimenti ridicoli persino sulla primavera, quindi non tirassero fuori il fpf. Secondo me seguendo questa linea possiamo solo peggiorare, come successo alla Roma 3 anni fa, non puoi pensare di restare in alto spendendo zero, il calcio non funziona così.


----------



## Solo (30 Gennaio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cari colleghi milanisti.
> 
> Direi che 3/4 mercati e 3/4 indizi fanno una prova, a questa proprietà di vincere non interessa. Ormai credo che sia una cosa risaputa, tondo e chiaro, inoltre è limpido come l'acqua che spendere... anzi specifico spendere per il mercato (qualcuno magari potrebbe offendersi dato che Elliot paga stipendi e ripiana buchi spende eccome) possiamo scordacelo. Lo hanno detto in tutte le salse, accettiamo il fatto. Prima lo facciamo meglio è. Inoltre anche gli obiettivi sono "inesistenti".. qualsiasi "Plus" che arrivi è un bene altrimenti non è un dramma. Purtroppo è cosi. Credo comunque che in estate qualcosa tireranno fuori, come con Tomori la scorsa estate anche se è stato più grazie alla CL. Magari in caso di CL 20/25 mln dovrebbero scucirli.. ma non aspettatavi nulla di che e non mi riferisco a campioni eh, mi riferisco a giocatori emergenti in rampa anche quelli scordatevi.
> 
> ...


Il problema è che sembra non gli interessi neanche vendere il club.

Qua ad ogni buco di bilancio che viene ripianato l'investimento complessivo di Elliot aumenta, e quindi aumenta il valore minimo di vendita per non perdere soldi e guadagnare qualcosa dall'investimento Milan. Aspettano lo stadio? Bah. Qua è tutto in alto mare.

Io veramente non capisco qual è il loro obiettivo finale. Che Yogurt Li fosse una "porcata" l'hanno ormai capito tutti, ma qua più passa il tempo più penso che Elliot sia semplicemente un'altra porcata.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Tutti si autofinanziano. Non non cediamo una fava da secoli. La Juve per prendere il serbo ha ceduto kulu e benta per gli stessi cash. Noi li facciamo svolazzare a zero. Escluso il raro caso di Gigio gli altri erano evitabili. Depauperare un patrimonio di oltre 50 mln per Kessie griderà vendetta. Questi sono orrori madornali.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ricordate quando nel lontano 2015 era il turno del pullman ?
> Quest'anno abbiamo fatto un passo in avanti con Casa Milan,ora prossimo step la vendita di un campetto di milanello.



Non lo abbiamo ancora venduto?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Gennaio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Come ho già detto svariate volte, posso capire che Elliott non voglia buttare via soldi, non siamo il suo giochino.
> E non si può dire che abbia fatto male ricordandoci le macerie precedenti, abbiamo abbassato il costo riuscendo a rinforzarci.
> Quello di cui mi lamento, visto che ci dobbiamo autofinanziare, è il perdere in 2 anni 4 validi giocatori a zero.
> Ricavando un po' di soldi avremmo potuto reinvestirli per colmare le nostre lacune.
> ...


La colpa è di Maldini che doveva rinnovare prima..purtroppo non ha la malizia per stare in questo mondo qua


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> La colpa è di Maldini che doveva rinnovare prima..purtroppo non ha la malizia per stare in questo mondo qua


Maldini inadatto, inappropriato, inopportuno e fuori posto. Mi spiace per il passato da giocatore, ma come dirigente può stare in eccellenza, non è all'altezza del compito.


----------



## danjr (31 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Venduto pure casa Milan tra l'altro... Siamo in liquidazione.


Questo però è sbagliato, perché casa milan non è mai stata del milan se non per pochi mesi, presa sempre da Elliot comunque.


----------



## Masanijey (31 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ma sta cosa dei parametri ZERO è una ossessione dei tifosi. Ma di che stiamo parlando? DOnnarumma era andato da 4 anni, Romagnoli ha un valore del cartellino NEGATIVO visto il contratto che ha, Ciapanoglu potevano venderlo a 15 milioni l'anno scorso? Forse, significa 6-7 milioni di plusvalenza, capirai. L'unico appunto su Kessiè, si poteva cedere. Ma stiamo aprlando del nulla cosmico nella "big picture" della gestione aziendale. Qui esaltiamo Lukaku e Hakimi, 200 milioni, dimenticando che sono stati pagati 130 milioni e che l'Inter con quei 70-80-90 milioni di plusvalenza ci ha campato 4 mesi l'anno scorso visto che sta andando avanti con prestiti da 800 milioni totali e che esaurirà completamente alla fine della prossima stagione.
> 
> Ma secondo voi Elliot, un fondo di investimento, non avrebbe già licenziato Maldini e Massara se tenesse cosi tanto a qualche decina di milioni di plusvalenza? La realtà è che molti tifosi non capiscono una beata MAZZA di economia e di bilanci. Questa fissazione su plusvalenza straordinarie su qualcosa che è a zero a bilancio, è gestione straordinaria. Se c'è la possibilità OK, ma non sento nessuno dire che l'Inter brucia 20 milioni al mese di cassa. Qui sono tutti arrabbiati perchè non facciamo mercato, il che non ha nulla a che fare con 2 plusvalenze.
> 
> ps. spesso si invocano rinnovi 3 anni prima senza considerare, che un Kessiè da 2 a 6 milioni per 3 anni significa 24 milioni in più di costi, giusto per dire. Ovvero un rinnovo tre anni fa con cessione oggi a 25 milioni, sarebbe esattamente come perderlo a zero. Veramente ragazzi, basta con sto perdere a zero. Solo i giornalisti di calcio ne parlano, mai sentito gente della finanza parlare di ste robe


Io sono d'accordo con te per quanto riguarda il giudizio complessivo sulla gestione Elliott/Maldini sino ad oggi.
Arrivavamo da una società ambiziosa come quella di LI/Mirabelli/Fassone che hanno speso 230 milioni in una sola sessione (loro si che erano ambiziosi) e che ci hanno portato ad uno dei punti più bassi degli ultimi 20 anni (esclusione dalle competizioni europee... loro si che erano ambiziosi!).
Ambizione non è spendere, e la realtà non è Football Manager, il processo è lungo e faticoso e ahimè, chiamarsi Milan non ti dà alcun vantaggio sotto questo punto di vista.
Stiamo ancora pagando le conseguenze di una gestione scellerata come quella precedente e per fortuna la società non è gestita da tifosi. Ma è anche vero che almeno nello sport, è pure bello poter tifare senza preoccuparsi di altre faccende, ci sta.

L'appunto sulle cessioni però è lecito. Ad oggi è l'unica cosa che io veramente mi sento di criticare alla dirigenza. Non solo i parametri zero, ma proprio la capacità di vendere. Maldini ha una gran talento da compratore secondo me, ma da venditore deve migliorare molto, e siccome si è intrapresa la strada dell'autosostenibilità non è un dettaglio da poco.
Non lo massacro per questo, ma è anche onesto riconoscerlo.


----------



## Lineker10 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Io sono d'accordo con te per quanto riguarda il giudizio complessivo sulla gestione Elliott/Maldini sino ad oggi.
> Arrivavamo da una società ambiziosa come quella di LI/Mirabelli/Fassone che hanno speso 230 milioni in una sola sessione (loro si che erano ambiziosi) e che ci hanno portato ad uno dei punti più bassi degli ultimi 20 anni (esclusione dalle competizioni europee... loro si che erano ambiziosi!).
> Ambizione non è spendere, e la realtà non è Football Manager, il processo è lungo e faticoso e ahimè, chiamarsi Milan non ti dà alcun vantaggio sotto questo punto di vista.
> Stiamo ancora pagando le conseguenze di una gestione scellerata come quella precedente e per fortuna la società non è gestita da tifosi. Ma è anche vero che almeno nello sport, è pure bello poter tifare senza preoccuparsi di altre faccende, ci sta.
> ...


Giustissimo. Aggiungo però un appunto: quelli che cediamo noi sono i nostri scarti. I titolari ad oggi non li abbiamo mai voluti vendere.
Se andiamo un po' indietro dai vari Suso Piatek e Paqueta abbiamo incassato. Quindi insomma se sono giocatori con una qualche richiesta cediamo noi come tutti.
Ci saranno altri club più bravi di noi, non dico di no, ma non è che noi non sappiamo vendere, è che ad ogni sessione cerchiamo di vendere giocatori che non vuole letteralmente nessuno neanche di regalo.

Il vero dramma sono stati i giocatori persi a zero.

E non ti preoccupare che se volessimo cedere Theo 80 milioni li prenderemmo domattina.


----------



## Manue (31 Gennaio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che non è stato fatto il meglio possibile. Ok che i soldi messi a disposizione sono stati solo quelli per i riscatti (Tomori, Tonali) ma la squadra si è indebolita senza se e senza ma;
> Ibra l'anno scorso pur essendo un giocatore sul viale del tramonto ha contribuito parecchio nel girone di andata ma ora è proprio tramontato ed è quasi dannoso, ma quando lui vuole è titolare.
> Hanno puntato su Diaz titolare e questo si è dimostrato un errore perché in soldoni ha reso meno di quell'ameba del turco.
> Sapevano che Kessie e Benna sarebbero stati out per almeno un mesetto e hanno fatto affidamento su Bakayoko e Krunic.
> ...



Il tuo ragionamento potrebbe essere corretto, 
ma questo possiamo valutarlo solo a fine anno, a risultato ottenuto..

perché se arrivano in CL hanno fatto il meglio possibile, se arrivano fuori dalla CL, 
ovviamente no.


----------

